# اخطاء املائية ولغوية كثيرة جدا



## حبيب يسوع (27 سبتمبر 2013)

عندما اتابع بعض موضوعات الاعضاء اجد
اخطاء املائية ولغوية كثيرة جدا فى الموضوعات التى يكتبوها
والامثلة على ذلك كثيرة جدا
لذا ارجوا من ادارة المنتدى تعين مشرف متخصص يقوم 
بتصحيح هذه الاخطاء
ويمكن للادارة المنتدى تكليفى بهذا الموضوع حيث كنت اعمل
بالتربية والتعليم فترة طويلة  اذا وافقت الادارة انا تحت امرهم
فى المواضيع التى اشارك بها فقط لاننى لا استطيع مراجعة جميع الموضوعات
الرب يبارككم


----------



## soul & life (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*فكرة حلوة اوى اهو منها مراجعة على الغلطات الاملائية اللى فى المواضيع وفى نفس التوقيت كاتب الموضوع هيعرف الغلطات كانت فين والتصحيح ايه وبعتقد بالطريقة دى هنحسن من مستوى الشباب فى اللغة العربية عندهم  واكيد هتعود عليهم وعلى المنتدى بفايدة*


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*فعلا  الأخطاء  اللغويه  كثيره ومضحكه  أحيانا نتيجه  للتسرع  أو غيره.*

*أؤيد  رغبه  أخي  الحبيب ..  لما  لها  من  **فائده **علي  الشكل  العام  للمنتدي*

*وللأعضاء  أيضا عند  تصحيح  الخطأ.*

*لكن  أعتقد  *
*أن المشرف  يجب  أن  يكون  متفرغ  بدرجه  كبيره ليراجع  كل  المواضيع ...  *

*وفي  حاله  القضاء  علي  الأخطاء  الفجه* * فقط* *.. سيكون  نجاحه  باهرا* 




​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

انا معاك ...

الاقتراح حلو و له فوائد كتير ...

صححلي المشاركة ديه علشان انا ساقط عربي ^_^


----------



## نجمة الثريا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

يمكن بعض الأخطاء تقع مع سرعة الكتابة .... وعدم مراجعة ما تم كتابته ..

بس هيا فكرة رااائعة ... ومبادرة جميلة​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

الفكره رائعه لاكن مع تعديل بسيط
يتكون فريق او لجنه ليهم خاصية التعديل ع الموضوعات
ويتابعوا جميع اقسام المنتدي ويكون ليهم لون مختلف


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*الفكره  حلوه ويمكن  تطبيقها  بسهوله*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

فى اخطاء غير مقصوده انسى اراجع اللى  كتبته فبيوقع منى حروف مثلا 
وفى اخطاء مقصوده اكتب كلمات بشكل مختلف كنوع من الهزار مثلا 
لكن  فى المواضبع الجاده المفروض يتم التصحيح طبعا 
فكره جميله استاذ حبيب يسوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2013)

الأعضاء بصورة عامة لا يحبذون تحرير مشاركاتهم الا عند الضرورة، لذلك الموضوع سيخلق نوع من الحساسية عند البعض.
مشاركات المنتدى بالالاف كل يوم ومن الصعب مراجعة وتصحيح كل شئ.


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

حضرتك احنا ممكن نعمل استفتاء للاعضاء ونشوف مين يفضل المراجعة الاملائية ومين غير موافق وعلى حسب نسبة التصويت وبعتقد اللى هيكون حاسس انها محرجة ومش هيفضلها مش هيلاقى اى احراج بانه يصوت ب لا


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> حضرتك احنا ممكن نعمل استفتاء للاعضاء ونشوف مين يفضل المراجعة الاملائية ومين غير موافق وعلى حسب نسبة التصويت وبعتقد اللى هيكون حاسس انها محرجة ومش هيفضلها مش هيلاقى اى احراج بانه يصوت ب لا



طبعاً لا مانع لكن أحيانا الخبرة أفضل من الإستفتاءات.
انا ذكرت مشكلة اخرى وهي العدد الكبير للمشاركات اليومية في المنتدى. لن يستطيع لا مشرف ولا خمسة مراجعة كل المشاركات.
المشرفين بشر مثلنا يحبون التواصل بالمواضيع التي يحبون التفاعل بها ولن يطول عملهم الممل بمراجعة وتصحيح الحروف.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*:smile01 اللى هيقرب ناحية مشاركات ( حوبو ) هيخسرنى للأبد *:smile01
*دة أنا بادخل مخصوص علشان أستمتع بطريقة كتابتها :66:
عايزين تراجعوا .... راجعوا الكُل
ما عدا :t23: (( هى )) *:t23:

*أنا مع روك طبعاً ...صعب جداً مراجعة المشاركات 
هذا بخلاف أنه سيخلق نوع من الحساسية بين الأعضاء 
وسيتسبب فى أحراجات لا نهاية لها *
*
العضو بيدخل يعبر عن نفسه بطريقته ...تطلع غلط تطلع صح مش مهم *
*الأخطاء الأملائية والنحوية واردة عندنا جميعاً *

​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*من  وجهه  نظري .. المحافظه  علي  الشكل العام  مهمه .. بسبب  الأخطاء  الكثيره وفوق  المعتاده .. وأخطاء  لم  أراها  بتلك  الكثره  في  منتديات أخري.*
*قد  يضايق  البعض  في  الأول  مراجعه  مشاركاتهم  .. ولكنهم  عندما يدركون  الهدف .. سوف  يراجعون  مشاركاتهم  قبل  تسجيلها علي  الأقل.*

*لا  نبحث  علي  درجه  كمال  بنسبه  100% ... يرضينا  80%*

*عموما ..  ما الرأي  لو  تمت  التجربه  لمده  أسبوع  ونري  رد  فعل  !!!!!!*
​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

مهو لو على سرعة الكتابة بيبقى فيها أخطاء حقيقي وده طبيعي
لكن ساعات ناس كتير مش بتفرَّق بين الحروف في كلمات كتير فتقلب ال (ز) (ظ) والعكس
أو تقلب بعض الحروف وتظن أن هذا هو الصحيح، فساعات عن نفسي بعاني في بعض الأحيان لأفهم بعض الموضوعات
لكن عموماً فكرة حلوة جداً جداً ولو وجدت موضوع فيه أخطاء أبي الحبيب ارسل للعضو اقتراحك لتصحيح الموضوع
لأن لو تم تصحيح موضوعه بدون أن يدري ربما يتضايق جداً وياخد الأمور بحساسية 
لكن لو وجهته برسالة لطيفة ووضع الهدف أمامه ممكن يقبل وتعطيه فرصه يعدلها بنفسه علشان مش تبقى محرجه
او لضبط بعض الكلمات ولو وجدت أخطاء لي راسلني فوراً لأني ساعات لا أُراجع على الموضوع فتوجد أخطاء كتير غير مقصودة
ولما أراجع الموضوع باشوفها واضطر اعدل، ومع ذلك بانسى برضو أو مش باخد بالي من بعض الكلمات واعود اصحح من تاني
أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*لو  هناك  مشكله  حساسيه  بين  الأعضاء  .. لانريد  خلق  هذا أبدا ..  فكل  عضو  أقدره  وأحترمه.*

*لكن  نحن  منتدي  كنسي .. ديني ..  ثقافي .. والثقافه  تبدأ  بالقراءه  والكتابه *

*لو  سمحتم  .. أكرر ماذا  يضير  أي  عضو  تصحيح  كلماته  الخاطئه أو  الغير  مفهومه !!*
*أليست  هناك  أستفاده   شخصيه  له* !!
*أعتقد  أنه  سوف  يربح  من  وراء  هذا  في  عمله وفي  مراسلاته.*
*تحياتي*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لكن عموماً فكرة حلوة جداً جداً ولو وجدت موضوع فيه أخطاء أبي الحبيب ارسل للعضو اقتراحك لتصحيح الموضوع
> 
> ​


*شكلنا كدة هنخسر بعض ...:smile02
قلت لك ماعدا مين ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *لو  هناك  مشكله  حساسيه  بين  الأعضاء  .. لانريد  خلق  هذا أبدا ..  فكل  عضو  أقدره  وأحترمه.*
> 
> *لكن  نحن  منتدي  كنسي .. ديني ..  ثقافي .. والثقافه  تبدأ  بالقراءه  والكتابه *
> 
> ...


*ماشى ياباشا ....آدى اول زبون 
فيه هنا خطأ نحوى 
مين يقدر يقولى عليه ؟
:smile02:smile02
*​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

كلامك صح جداااااااااااااا، بس فيه ناس لا تحتمل أن حد يتدخل ويصحح ليهم
مش الكل طبعاً لكن فيه البعض كده عندهم حساسية من موضوع التصحيح ده
فمش كل واحد هايقبل، انا وانت واللي بيحب التدقيق وعايز يفهم وعنده ثقافة يقبل بسهولة
لكن مش كل واحد عايز يتعلم ولا كل واحد عايز يفهم، فيه ناس ما تصدق تعملها مشكلة
مش معنى كده أننا مش نعمل بالاقتراح، بالعكس أنا موافق على الموضوع جداً
لأن اللي مش بيرضى يتصحح له هو نفسه عنده مشكلة
لكن عموماً اعتقد لو نبهنا كل واحد وارسلنا له مش فيها ضرر 
بالعكس فيها تقدير له ويبقى هذا أفضل لتجنب أي مشكلة
النعمة معك آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماشى ياباشا ....آدى اول زبون
> فيه هنا خطأ نحوى
> مين يقدر يقولى عليه ؟
> :smile02:smile02
> *​



ههههههههههههههه في كلمة لانريد: [لا نريد]
هههههههههههههه انت ما صدقت يا سيد
​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكلنا كدة هنخسر بعض ...:smile02
> قلت لك ماعدا مين ؟؟؟
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههه ما انا مش باتكلم عن حبو خالص
بس فيه بيصححوا من وراك يا كبير دور على واحده أول حرف من اسمها [ دونا ]
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههه في كلمة لانريد: [لا نريد]
> هههههههههههههه انت ما صدقت يا سيد
> ​


*لأ ياباشا ....*
*ومش ما صدقت ولا حاجة ... دة خطأ الكُل بيقع فيه 
فعايز أقولك أنه صعب جداً *
*ياللا ... حد يعرف الخطأ فين ؟
أستاذ / حبيب ؟!!!!*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماشى ياباشا ....آدى اول زبون *
> *فيه هنا خطأ نحوى *
> *مين يقدر يقولى عليه ؟*
> *:smile02:smile02*​




*لو بتتكلم جد .. *
*ماحدش يقدر يصلح أخطاء عتاوله في المنتدي*​ 
*أو عناتيل !!! :smile02 *​ 
*ياتري الخطأ نحوي ولا نحوك :smile02 :smile02 *​ 
*تحياتي يا أبو الكرامات*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *لو بتتكلم جد .. *
> *ماحدش يقدر يصلح أخطاء عتاوله في المنتدي*​ *أو عناتيل !!! :smile02 *​ *ياتري الخطأ نحوي ولا نحوك :smile02 :smile02 *​ *تحياتي يا أبو الكرامات*​


*وحياتك والعناتيل بيقعوا فيها كمان
فين صاحب الموضوع ؟؟
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ياباشا ....*
> *ومش ما صدقت ولا حاجة ... دة خطأ الكُل بيقع فيه *
> *فعايز أقولك أنه صعب جداً *
> *ياللا ... حد يعرف الخطأ فين ؟*
> *أستاذ / حبيب ؟!!!!*​



*بمنتهي  الأمانه  ... أنا  في  هذا الموضوع  لا  أريد  مستوي  من  الكمال*
*اللي  يمكن  تقصده **وبعد  أذن  أخي  الحبيب  أيمن ..  ""  مهو ""*

*تحياتي*​


----------



## grges monir (28 سبتمبر 2013)

صعب جدااااااااا
بل مستحيل انة حد يبق مسئول عن الاخطاء  الاملائية للاعضاء


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت بتجيب سيرة أخويا وحبيبي [ مهو ] ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عايز أرخم ...هعطى مثال بسيط هنا لكاتب الموضوع نفسه *​


حبيب يسوع قال:


> عندما اتابع بعض موضوعات الاعضاء اجد
> *اخطاء *املائية ولغوية كثيرة جدا فى الموضوعات التى *يكتبوها*
> والامثلة على ذلك كثيرة جدا


*الملون بالأحمر ....هنا تصحيحه 
أخطاءً (أو) أخطاءاً
يكتبونها ... وليس يكتبوها 
هو ممكن يتضايق ؟ ...أحتمال كبير 
طيب لو فضلت ماشى ورا كل مشاركة هيكتبها ؟؟
هتبقى لذيذة ؟
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وحياتك والعناتيل بيقعوا فيها كمان*
> *فين صاحب الموضوع ؟؟*​



*ألمبدا  العام  اللي لازم  نقتنع  بيه  .. *
*أننا  ها نفضل  نتعلم  **حتي  النهايه ... *

*وانا  أول  واحد  بأقول  بصوت  عالي  *

*أي  حد  هايصحح  **خطأ  في  مشاركاتي  .... ها أشكره  وبشده*
*لأنه  علمني  حاجه  جديده  ... أو  صحصحني !*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *ألمبدا  العام  اللي لازم  نقتنع  بيه  .. *
> *أننا  ها نفضل  نتعلم  **حتي  النهايه ... *
> 
> *وانا  أول  واحد  بأقول  بصوت  عالي  *
> ...


*مافيش خلاف ... بس غيرك ممكن ياخدها على محمل تانى 
أو يكون كاتب موضوع وييجى واحد زى حالاتى ( يتفزلك )
يقوم يقولك هو أنت سيبت الموضوع كله وماسك لى فى النحو والصرف
أنت ممكن تقبل ...غيرك لأ 
دى الفكرة 
وهقولك على الخطأ اللى عندك ....بس مستنى حاجة كدة فى دماغى 
*​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هو طبعاً الموضوع مش مقصود بيه أن كل حاجة بالتفصيل هايتم تصحيحها
لأن الموضوعات اللي فيها مداعبة وهزار بين الناس أو موضوعات عادية لن يتم تصحيحها
المفروض ما يتم تصحيحة فقط في الأقسام المهمة والموضوعات الجادة فقط
فليس من الضروري تصحيح كل شيء وكل تعليق وكل مشاركة
لأن كده هانحتاج 1000 مشرف في اليوم الواحد 
نجيبهم من وين يا ترى هههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> فليس من الضروري تصحيح كل شيء وكل تعليق وكل مشاركة
> لأن كده هانحتاج 1000 مشرف في اليوم الواحد
> *نجيبهم من وين يا ترى* هههههههههههه
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههه
من عند بتاع المشرفين .... 
طاب تصدق بأية ؟ ... هتصدق ان شاء الله 
فيه منتدى أسلامى ناس عاملة نفسها فطاحل لغة عربية
وحافظين قرآن .... باصحح لواحد فيهم نفس الخطأ اللى وقع فيه  aalyhabib*​ 
*وبالرغم من أنى باصصح له مُستشهدأً بالقرآن 
نعتنى بالسطحية والتفاهة *
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش عايز أرخم ...هعطى مثال بسيط هنا لكاتب الموضوع نفسه *​
> 
> 
> *الملون بالأحمر ....هنا تصحيحه *
> ...



*كان  قصدي  الأخطاء  الأملائيه  وليس  اللغويه..*
*اللغويه  مقدور  عليها..*

* معاك ..  ممكن  تغيير  اللون  يجرح  العضو.*

*بس  هاتفيده  علي  المدي *
​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

على فكره يا أخ عبود بتاع المشرفين قافل اليومين دول علشان الحظر
​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وهقولك على الخطأ اللى عندك ....بس مستنى حاجة كدة فى دماغى *​



*:smile02 :smile02*

*شاور  لي  علي  مين  مابيغلطش !!! ** كلنا  وأنا  أول  واحد. *

*يبقي  علي  كلامك  لو  معظم  الناس  هايتصححلها .. هل  كل  الناس  لازم  تزعل !!*

*وأوعي  تفكر  أني  متخيل   تصحيح   يعني  100 %*

*لأ  عليا  ب  70 - 80 %  *

​


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

يا جماعة اولا احنا قولنا اخطاء املائية وليست نحوية
مش هنعقد الناس وندخل فى الاخطاء النحوية احنا بس هنظبط شكل الكلام فى اخطاء فى املاء الكلام واحيانا بتكون ناتجة عن السرعة فى الكتابة 
قولنا الاخطاء دى لما تتصلح من قبل مراجعين اولا هتفيد صاحب الاخطاء لانه من هنا مستواه فى الكتابة هيتحسن دا لو هو عاوز وابتدا يتابع كل مرة ايه هى اخطائه وايه هى تصحيحها
ثانيا الفايدة هتعود على المنتدى وعلى قيمة المواضيع اللى بتنزل فى المنتدى
استاذ روك قال المراجعات هتكون صعبة ودا لضخامة اعداد المشاركات 
بقول احنا ممكن نراجع على المواضيع ونسيب المشاركات زى ماهى بالطريقة اللى صاحبها كتبها
زى ما حضراتكم تفضلتم وقولتوا انها طريقته الخاصة وتعبيراته الخاصه
المراجعة تكون على المواضيع


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وبالرغم من أنى باصصح له *
> *نعتنى بالسطحية والتفاهة *​




*:smile02 :smile02*
*أخلاقيات وسلوكيات هذا المنتدي أعلي من ذاك *​

*وماحدش هايقدر يعمل كده غير نوعيه الناس اللي بتطرد من أول شهر.*​ 
*عموما انا لست متمسكا أو محاربا في سبيل رأي معين*
*بس باصص للشكل العام*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> الفكره رائعه لاكن مع تعديل بسيط
> يتكون فريق او لجنه ليهم خاصية التعديل ع الموضوعات
> ويتابعوا جميع اقسام المنتدي ويكون ليهم لون مختلف



لاكن هذه خطا
الصح لكن


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لاكن هذه خطا
> الصح لكن



هههههههه والبداية كانت عند بيبو


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا استاذي ع المعلومه .. 

+ ع خطأ 
الصح علي

^_^


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> كلامك صح جداااااااااااااا، بس فيه ناس لا تحتمل أن حد يتدخل ويصحح ليهم
> مش الكل طبعاً لكن فيه البعض كده عندهم حساسية من موضوع التصحيح ده
> فمش كل واحد هايقبل، انا وانت واللي بيحب التدقيق وعايز يفهم وعنده ثقافة يقبل بسهولة
> لكن مش كل واحد عايز يتعلم ولا كل واحد عايز يفهم، فيه ناس ما تصدق تعملها مشكلة
> ...


استاذى العزيز/ ايمن
انتا كده خطا
الصواب  أنت وتوضع فتحة فوق التاء


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> استاذى العزيز/ ايمن
> انتا كده خطا
> الصواب  أنت وتوضع فتحة فوق التاء



هههههههه الثانى:94: يارب ميجيش الدور عليا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم ...


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش عايز أرخم ...هعطى مثال بسيط هنا لكاتب الموضوع نفسه *
> 
> 
> *الملون بالأحمر ....هنا تصحيحه
> ...


الكلام المكتوب بخط الاحمر صح وليس خطا
طريقة وضع الفتحة هى مشكلة بالنسبة لى  بسبب
فى طريقة هى الضغط على شفت وحرف اخر يعطيك  فتحة او كسرة او ضمة وغير ذلك


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> استاذى العزيز/ ايمن
> انتا كده خطا
> الصواب  أنت وتوضع فتحة فوق التاء



ههههههههههه اصلي انا المرة دية مدخل اللغة العامية في العربية
وباكتب زي ما بانطق باتعلم لغة الجيل الجديد بقى هههههههههههه
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههه اصلي انا المرة دية مدخل اللغة العامية في العربية
> وباكتب زي ما بانطق باتعلم لغة الجيل الجديد بقى هههههههههههه
> ​




باكتب خطأ
الصواب بكتب 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه :smile01:smile01

يعني هي جات عليا :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

وبانطق وباتعلم  خطأ

الصواب بنطق وبتعلم  ^____^


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 سبتمبر 2013)

اخوتى الاعزاء
لا توجد حساسية ابدا كلنا يجب ان يتعلم من الاخر
والتكبر على العلم جهل شديد
لا اريد ان نصل الى نسبة 100%
يكفى 70%
ولا يوجد انسان بلا اخطاء


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> باكتب خطأ
> الصواب بكتب
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه :smile01:smile01
> 
> يعني هي جات عليا :smile01:smile01:smile01



اتلم يا ولا يا بيبو هو انت هتصحح لاستاذ ايمن ولا ايه
هل جننت يا فتى ؟؟
حلوة جننت دى :smile02


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه لالا مش قصدي طبعا 

دا استاذنا كلنا ، انا بس بهزر معاه ^_^


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اخوتى الاعزاء
> لا توجد حساسية ابدا كلنا يجب ان يتعلم من الاخر
> والتكبر على العلم جهل شديد
> لا اريد ان نصل الى نسبة 100%
> ...



صح يا بابا معاك حق
انا بصراحة بخجل لما بشوف خرجيين جماعات وطريقتهم فى الكتابة كلها اخطاء ودا كان الهدف من مساندتى واقتناعى بفكرة حضرتك
ربنا يعيينك علينا هتتعب معانا اوى لو الموضوع ده حصل 
بس وحياتك يا بابا ابقا راجع مشاركاتى وشوف كده فيها اخطاء هيبقا شكلى وحش اوى ههههههه اصلى بذل ولادى على اللغة العربية دى بالذات


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> باكتب خطأ
> الصواب بكتب
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه :smile01:smile01
> 
> يعني هي جات عليا :smile01:smile01:smile01



طب اكتبها بالتشكيل علشان انطقها صح بقى هههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه بتفكرني بالمثل اللي قال
تحصرمت شُرافتاه وخرت الخُصُعبُلي
ههههههههههههههههههه
لو شاطر تفهمها بقى ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اخوتى الاعزاء
> لا توجد حساسية ابدا كلنا يجب ان يتعلم من الاخر
> والتكبر على العلم جهل شديد
> لا اريد ان نصل الى نسبة 100%
> ...



طبعاً من المستحيل يا أبي الحبيب أنه يوجد إنسان لا يُخطئ
وأنا عن نفسي باغلط كتير في الكتابة وده طبيعي
اللي مش طبيعي أن مش في حد مش يغلط نهائياً
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> صح يا بابا معاك حق
> انا بصراحة بخجل لما بشوف خرجيين جماعات وطريقتهم فى الكتابة كلها اخطاء ودا كان الهدف من مساندتى واقتناعى بفكرة حضرتك
> ربنا يعيينك علينا هتتعب معانا اوى لو الموضوع ده حصل
> بس وحياتك يا بابا ابقا راجع مشاركاتى وشوف كده فيها اخطاء هيبقا شكلى وحش اوى ههههههه اصلى بذل ولادى على اللغة العربية دى بالذات



خرجين ، يعينك ، هيبقي ^__^


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> طب اكتبها بالتشكيل علشان انطقها صح بقى هههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه بتفكرني بالمثل اللي قال
> تحصرمت شُرافتاه وخرت الخُصُعبُلي
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه حضرتك بتحرجني يعني
ما المعني واضح اهو :smile02


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*بابا حبيب يسوع بس هو اللى يصلح ماشى ولا مش ماشى :nunu0000::nunu0000:*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> طبعاً من المستحيل يا أبي الحبيب أنه يوجد إنسان لا يُخطئ
> وأنا عن نفسي باغلط كتير في الكتابة وده طبيعي
> اللي مش طبيعي أن مش في حد مش يغلط نهائياً
> ​



باغلط خطأ
الصواب بغلط :smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02

انا يتعدل علي كلامي ^____^
انا مش هاسيبكم انهارده


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه حضرتك بتحرجني يعني
> ما المعني واضح اهو :smile02



هههههههههههههههههه طب علل
انت رايح انهي موضوع كمان شوية هههههههههههه
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه انا قاعد هنا في الموضوع دا
مش همشي الا لما اخد حقي بقي ^__^


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> باغلط خطأ
> الصواب بغلط :smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02
> 
> انا يتعدل علي كلامي ^____^
> انا مش هاسيبكم انهارده



ههههههههههههههههه بغلط دية ممكن تتفهم إني بغلط فلان 
لكن تقصد اسمها با أغلط علشان تتقري قرايه صحيحة
وبعدين اللغة العامية مش ليها قواعد عربية هههههههههه
ممكن تبقى قواعد أتوبيس
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه لا الصح "بغلط"
وهي تتفهم علي حسب النيه بقي ^_^
هههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه بغلط دية ممكن تتفهم إني بغلط فلان
> لكن تقصد اسمها با أغلط علشان تتقري قرايه صحيحة
> وبعدين اللغة العامية مش ليها قواعد عربية هههههههههه
> ممكن تبقى قواعد أتوبيس
> ​



ههههههههههه حلوة قواعد اتوبيس دى بيبو انت نازل فين؟؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه قاعدلكم هنا 

بقي انا يتعدل علي كلامي !! ^___^


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

بس بجد تعالوا نتكلم جد شوية، أنا هاكتب باللغة العامية علشان مش حد يصحح أخطاء هههههههههه، بجد لو بصينا للموضوع من ناحية عملية على مستوى الواقع بكوننا على النت وفي منتدى يجمع جميع أنواع الناس من كل فئة وثقافة وبلد مختلفة، وقلبناه على كل وجه، هانجد الآتي:
 1 - من الضروري أن يوجد تصحيح في الموضوعات الهامة ليتم فهمها بشكل صحيح وتُقرأ قراءة سليمة
2 - المريض حينما يتناول الدواء جرعة واحدة ممكن أن يموت، لأن لكل شيء أصول في تقديمه بجرعات تختلف من واحد لآخر، حسب ما يتناسب مع حاله.
3 - الاهتمام بالأخطاء المشهورة والتي تُستدعى التصحيح والتغاضي عن الصغائر,

ومن خلال هذه النقاط القليلة للغاية، ينبغي أن نُراعي أن لا ندخل في تفاصيل الأخطاء في كل شيء ولجميع الأعضاء، لأن من الممكن أن تُصبح سبب مشكلة كبرى، وعلى الأخص لو هُناك عضو غير قادر أن يُعبَّر باللغة العربية فيشعر أن الموضوع بقى صعب جداً عليه، فيضطر يترك المنتدى لأنه يشعر أنه أصبح مقيداً وغير قادر على المواصلة فيه، فيذهب لمكان آخر أكثر سهولة وليونة في التعامل، لأننا لا نقدر  أن ننكر أننا وصلنا لجيل غالبيته يُريد الطريق السهل ولا يُريد أن يتعب ويتعلم ويُدقق في كل شيء، وبخاصة لو دخل المنتدى وله ميل نحو الترفية والتعارف، وما من مانع أنه يستفيد من موضوع أو موضوعين أو أكثر، ويُحاول أن يُعبِّر عن نفسه في موضوع أو تعليق، ولكنه حينما يجد أن كل كلامه خطأ ويتم تصحيح كل خطأ يكتبه، فممكن يقبل وممكن يتضايق جداً، وذلك ليس بكونه متكبراً أو ليس بصاحب علم أو ثقافة، بل لكونه يُريد أن يُشارك ويرفه عن نفسه ولا يُريد أن يسير وفق قواعد تقيده، لأن عنده من المشكلات الكثيرة التي تشغل تفكيره ولا يُريد أن يدقق أو يدخل في أمور لا يُعطيها أهمية ولا أولوية، وبذلك ممكن أن نفقد أعضاء كثيرة جداً...

لذلك هذا الموضوع ينبغي أن يتم تطبيقه على الموضوعات الكبرى والهامة في المنتدى لأن من المهم أن تُكتب بشكل صحيح لتُساعد على فهمها فهماً صحيحاً وبخاصة لو موضوع تاريخي أو علمي أو روحي أو لاهوتي أو شعري، لأن كل كلمة محسوبة فيه ولا بُدَّ أن توضع في وضعها الصحيح للفهم الصحيح... هذا ما استخلصته من الموضوع بشكل عملي في حدود واقع المنتدى ومعرفة الأعضاء كخبرة اكتسبتها عبر سنوات.. كونوا معافين​


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

انا متفقة مع استاذ ايمن 
التصحيح هيكون فى المواضيع القيمة والكبيرة والتصحيح هيكون فى الاخطاء الكبيرة والملحوظة
ومع الوقت الاخطاء دى هتقل واللى بيقرأ صح هيكتب صح دا بالنسبة للاعضاء


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> *الكلام المكتوب بخط الاحمر صح وليس خطا*


 *[FONT=&quot]معلش يا أستاذنا ( أكسكيوز مى ) ... بغض النظر عن الفاتحة وعدم قدرتك على وضعها ( دى مش مشكلة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]للجمع مع الهمزة على سطر أو مدة توضع الألف وعليها الفاتحة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدليل اللغوى هنا :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَن يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِناً إِلاَّ خَطَئاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنَّ قَتْلَهُمْ كَانَ خِطْئاً كَبِيراً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لــ ( يكتبوا ) صحتها النون للجمع مع الفعل المضارع المستمر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدليل اللغوى هنا :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ ٱلْكِتَابَ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إِنَّ رُسُلَنَا يَكْتُبُونَ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أَمْ عِندَهُمُ ٱلْغَيْبُ فَهُمْ يَكْتُبُونَ[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*قربت المسافة شوية للخطأ المتكرر دوماً 
هنا
*​


aalyhabib قال:


> *لكن  نحن  منتدي  كنسي .. ديني ..  ثقافي .. والثقافه  تبدأ  بالقراءه  والكتابه *
> 
> *لو  سمحتم  .. أكرر ماذا  يضير  أي  عضو  تصحيح  كلماته  الخاطئه أو  الغير  مفهومه !!*
> *أليست  هناك  أستفاده   شخصيه  له* !!
> ​


*هنا خطأ لغوى *

*حد يعرفه ؟!*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*مستني أشوف الخطأ علشان أقدم الشكر حسب وعدي ...*​

*بس ... يعني ... لسه فاكر !! اللي بالأحمر .. مش كان زمان !!*​ 
*تذكر هذا .. أتفقنا ع الأخطاء الأملائيه فقط !!*​ 
:smile01 :smile01​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه لغتنا الجميلة قل ولا تقل
فقل عنكباً ولا تقل عنكوب ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *تذكر هذا .. أتفقنا ع الأخطاء الأملائيه فقط !!*​
> ​


*طيب واللغوى اللى هو ألعن من الأملائى نعمل فيه أية ؟
انا ماشى حسب عنوان الموضوع ( لغوية )
لما تكتب ( يكتبوا ) هنا أنت جبت فعل مضارع مستمر ( ياء )
مع واو الجمع ( ماضى )
هنزل لك بالخطأ بكامل تفسيره 
اللى فى دماغى عملته وانتهى
:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه لغتنا الجميلة قل ولا تقل
> فقل عنكباً ولا تقل عنكوب ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*وفين العنكبوت ؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على فكرة هو نفس الخطأ اللى هينزلكم حالاً 
حضرتك بتقع فيه مراراً وتكراراً 
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قربت المسافة شوية للخطأ المتكرر دوماً
> هنا
> *
> 
> ...


*أكرر ماذا  يضير  أي  عضو
الكلمة اللى بالون الاحمر
ههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]الخطأ الشائع 
*​
*[FONT=&quot]
*​​


aalyhabib قال:


> *لو  سمحتم  .. أكرر ماذا  يضير  أي  عضو  تصحيح  كلماته  الخاطئه أو  الغير  مفهومه !!*
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]الخطأ هنا فى تعبير (([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]غير مفهومه ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لفظة ( غَيْرِ ) لا يُلحق بها ( الــ ) ألف ولام ولكن الألف واللام تُلحق بما بعدها 
مثل قوله :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( غَيْرِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ٱل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أيضاً فى قوله :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( أَوِ ٱلتَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ - أُوْلِي ٱلإِرْبَةِ مِنَ - ٱلرِّجَالِ ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ويأتى معها ( الباء )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل قوله :

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَيَقْتُلُونَ ٱلنَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ ٱلْحَقِّ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] – فى حالة التعريف والتحديد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتت أيضاً (  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]غَيْرِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] حَقٍّ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) – بدون تعريف أو تحديد

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويأتى معها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( اللام فقط ) ولكن بشرط أن يكون ما بعدها مُعرف بالألف واللام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل قوله :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَمَآ أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ ٱللَّهِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو مثل : ( قانون الأحوال الشخصية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]غَيْرِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] المسلمين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ويأتى معها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( الألف و الفاء )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] للأستفهام التعجبى – ويُعرف ما بعدها أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مثل قوله :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قُلْ أَفَغَيْرَ ٱللَّهِ تَأْمُرُونِّيۤ أَعْبُدُ

إذن (( صحة العبارة ) هى
غير المفهومة 
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*تخيل بقى يا أيمن لما دخلت للمسلم اللى بيدعى انه حافظ القرآن وصححتها له
تخيل معايا تانى
لو حد كاتب موضوع مسيحى وحبيت أصحح له ( غير )
وسألنى جبتها منين ؟
أقوله أية دة ؟؟

:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02


*​


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

لغتنا العربية يسر لا عسر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> لغتنا العربية يسر لا عسر


​


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههه يا سلام تدوم الضحكة يارب
مقولة كاذبة مش كده؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ههههههههه يا سلام تدوم الضحكة يارب
> مقولة كاذبة مش كده؟


*لأ مقصدش ...
أنا من الأول رافض حدوتة التصحيح دى 
أنتى أختصرتيها ...فى جملة  
بس أصلها الدين يُسر لآ عُسر
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب واللغوى اللى هو ألعن من الأملائى نعمل فيه أية ؟*
> *انا ماشى حسب عنوان الموضوع ( لغوية )*
> *لما تكتب ( يكتبوا ) هنا أنت جبت فعل مضارع مستمر ( ياء )*
> *مع واو الجمع ( ماضى )*
> ...




*بص كلام البيع والشراء :smile01*​ 
*الخطأ اللغوي أهون بكتير من الخطأ الأملائي .*​ 
*وعموما أوعي تزعل .. أنا ماليش في النحو والصرف كتير .*
*بس اللي أنا صلحته بالأحمر ماحدش عرفه .. *​ 
*وبأقول أن التصليح الأملائي للعضو ... لن يكون بلون أو فنط مغاير لكتابته .. *
*شكراااااا علي شرح قواعد النحو والصرف *​ 
*تحياتي :smile02 :smile02 :smile02 :smile02*​


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ملاحظة يا استاذ عبود انك فاهم تطبيق التصحيح اللى احنا عاوزين نطبقه فى المنتدى بطريقه مختلفة عن اللى احنا بنسعى ليه
حضرتك بما انك متمكن من اللغة العربية فبتتناقش فى اخطاء لغوية بمعنى يعنى فى النحو والتشكيل والفتحة والكسرة وايه منصوب وايه مكسور  وهكذا  ...
الموضوع ابسط من كده بكتيرر الاخطاء اللى احنا عاوزين نصلحها هى مثلا زى

بعد= بأعد    لاكن = لكن    شهدت = شاهدت   رءيت  = رأيت

الموضوع ابسط بكتير من اللى حضرتك فهمته ورفضه تصليح املائى وممكن تكون اخطاء ناتجة عن سرعة الكتابة وعدم المراجعة بعد تحريرها
وعلفكرة الجملة اللى كتبتها انا عرفه ازاى تتنطق بالتشكيل لكن انا كتبتها بدون تشكيل
هههههه ومصممة انها لغتنا مش الدين وكانت بتتقال فى الراديو  زمااان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 سبتمبر 2013)

الحقيقه. مش عأرفا أقول إيه .. لو كدا. يبقئ. مشاركاتى هتتلغئ بحلها


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الحقيقه. مش عأرفا أقول إيه .. لو كدا. يبقئ. مشاركاتى هتتلغئ بحلها



لا يا حبيبتى ازاى بتقولى كده واحنا نقدر 
الموضوع كله فكرة  والتصليح هيكون على المواضيع مش المشاركات والتعليقات على الموضوع كمان يا حبوا انتى ليكى لغة خاصة اسمها لغة حبوا وقواعدها معاكى محدش يقدر ينافسك فيها ههههههههه


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> الموضوع ابسط من كده بكتيرر الاخطاء اللى احنا عاوزين نصلحها هى مثلا زى
> بعد= بأعد لاكن = لكن شهدت = شاهدت رءيت = رأيت
> الموضوع ابسط بكتير من اللى حضرتك فهمته


* بالضبط  كده  يانيفيان*​


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> * بالضبط  كده  يانيفيان*​



الله ينور عليا يا استاذ عالى مش كده :flowers:

احنا مش عاوزين نعقد الناس وخصوصا الاجيال الجديدة نصهم دا لو مكنش كلهم مبيحبوش اللغة العربية ومستواهم فى اللغة العربية ضعيف خالص
احنا عاوزين نحسن من ده لكن بدون تعقيد هما متعقدين كفاية


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> الله ينور عليا يا استاذ عالى مش كده :flowers:
> 
> احنا مش عاوزين نعقد الناس وخصوصا الاجيال الجديدة نصهم دا لو مكنش كلهم مبيحبوش اللغة العربية ومستواهم فى اللغة العربية ضعيف خالص
> احنا عاوزين نحسن من ده لكن بدون تعقيد هما متعقدين كفاية


* كلامك  مضبوط ..*
*والله  ينور  100  مره  عليكي طبعا  يانيفيان .. *
*وأعلي  تثقيفه  وأحلي  ورده*

:big29:

:16_14_21::16_14_20::16_14_21:  
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> الموضوع ابسط من كده بكتيرر الاخطاء اللى احنا عاوزين نصلحها هى مثلا زى
> 
> بعد= بأعد    لاكن = لكن    شهدت = شاهدت   رءيت  = رأيت
> 
> ...



*[FONT=&quot]خلاص ..أملائية أملائية .... اللى تشوفوه أعملوه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بس نصيحة ما تقربوش من مشاركاتى ... اللى هيقع فى أيدى مش هرحمه[/FONT]*​ 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot]الواد اللمض اللى انا مخلفه كبسنى حتة كبسة من أسبوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بسأله على حاجة فى رسالة ....بعت يقولى ( أزون ) كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقصد يقول ( أظن ) ....طبعاً أنا صعب عليا الفن ...ولما روحت أديتهم له[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قعد يسمعنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يسمعنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يسمعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يسمعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى الآخر قال لى : خلاص فهمنا ياعم الزمخشرى [/FONT]*​



[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الحقيقه. مش عأرفا أقول إيه .. لو كدا. يبقئ. مشاركاتى هتتلغئ بحلها


*طيب خلى حد كدة يهوب ناحية مشاركاتك ...ودينى ما أسيبه 
*:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خلاص ..أملائية أملائية .... اللى تشوفوه أعملوه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بس نصيحة ما تقربوش من مشاركاتى ... اللى هيقع فى أيدى مش هرحمه[/FONT]*​
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *[FONT=&quot]الواد اللمض اللى انا مخلفه كبسنى حتة كبسة من أسبوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بسأله على حاجة فى رسالة ....بعت يقولى ( أزون ) كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقصد يقول ( أظن ) ....طبعاً أنا صعب عليا الفن ...ولما روحت أديتهم له[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قعد يسمعنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يسمعنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يسمعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يسمعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى الآخر قال لى : خلاص فهمنا ياعم الزمخشرى [/FONT]*​
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وعلى رأي شاعر العرب الأفطس والأعطس والأجرس
من فتح فتحه لأخيه تشقلب وضرب غطسين فيها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تخيل بقى يا أيمن لما دخلت للمسلم اللى بيدعى انه حافظ القرآن وصححتها له
> تخيل معايا تانى
> لو حد كاتب موضوع مسيحى وحبيت أصحح له ( غير )
> وسألنى جبتها منين ؟
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قول له جبتها من عند عمو لسان العرب 
وسمعه قعقعة السيوف في وطيس المعركة
​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وفين العنكبوت ؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> على فكرة هو نفس الخطأ اللى هينزلكم حالاً
> حضرتك بتقع فيه مراراً وتكراراً
> ...



:smile02 يا تُرى اين هوَّ هذا الخطأ المخطوئ :smile02
ههههههههههههههه
ويا يا تُرى هل هو بحميد أم خبيث :act31:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وعلى رأي شاعر العرب الأفطس والأعطس والأجرس
> من فتح فتحه لأخيه تشقلب وضرب غطسين فيها
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*لآ يا باشا ...بيقولوا ومن أعمالكم سُلط عليكم 
دة ذنب " خابيب " " القالب بتاع الأنا "
*​


aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> قول له جبتها من عند عمو لسان العرب
> وسمعه قعقعة السيوف في *وطيس *المعركة
> ​


*و " طيس " ....هى حصلت ؟*:smile02​


aymonded قال:


> :smile02 يا تُرى اين هوَّ هذا الخطأ المخطوئ :smile02
> ههههههههههههههه
> ويا يا تُرى هل هو بحميد أم خبيث :act31:​


*حميد أية وحنفى اية ؟
ما نا شرحت أمها فوق .... بتاعة غير المغضوب عليهم
ياللا ...سمعنى آآآآمين 

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يفتح عليكم


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ هاسمعك رأي الشاعر اللي قال

تنطح بالاطلال منه مجلجل * أحم إذا احمومت سحائبه انسجل 
بريح وبرق لاح بين سحائب * ورعد إذا ما هب هاتفه هطل 
فانبت فيه من غشنض وغشنض * ورونق رند والصلندد والأسل 
وفيه القطا والبوم وابن حبوكل * وطير القطاط والبلندد والحجل 
وعنثلة والخيثوان وبرسل * وفرخ فريق والرفلة والرفل 
وفيل واذياب وابن خويدر * وغنسلة فيها الخفيعان قد نزل 
وهام وهمهام وطالع انجد * ومنحبك الروقين في سيره ميل 
فلما عرفت الدار بعد توهمي * تكفكف دمعي فوق خدي وانهمل 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأ هاسمعك رأي الشاعر اللي قال
> 
> تنطح بالاطلال منه مجلجل * أحم إذا احمومت سحائبه انسجل
> بريح وبرق لاح بين سحائب * ورعد إذا ما هب هاتفه هطل
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أبعت بقى لحبيب يسوع يورينا شطارته 
لآ...أنا كمان 
عايزها بالتشكيل والإعراب والبلاغة مع بيان الأستعارة المكنية 
والأستعارة السايبة 
:ura1::ura1::ura1:
*​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> أبعت بقى لحبيب يسوع يورينا شطارته
> لآ...أنا كمان
> عايزها بالتشكيل والإعراب والبلاغة مع بيان الأستعارة المكنية
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مع انه شعر مش قديم قوي يعني ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه، وبعدين اهي كلها استعارة سايبة والا انت عاوزها في زجاجة مربوطة هههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

وعلى رأي الشاعر: *مغلس بن لقيط*
وَتَالِيَةٌ    رَوحَاءَ    يَلحَقُهَا      بِهِ .... عَنِيق إِذا احتُثَّ المَرَاسِيلُ خَيطَفُ

وكما قال الشاعر: *هدبة بن الخشرم*
فَقُصُّوا عَلَيهِ  ذَنبَنا    وَتجاوَزوا   ....      ذُنوبَهُم عِندَ القَصيصَةِ والأَثر​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> وبعدين اهي كلها استعارة سايبة والا انت عاوزها في زجاجة مربوطة هههههههههه
> ​


*هو فيه أستعارة بتيجى فى زجاجة ؟ ..ومربوطة كمان ؟
لأ
الأستعارة بتيجى فى أكياس ...أو كراتين
ألا و طيس دى ...بتيجى فى قماش

:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> وعلى رأي الشاعر: *مغلس بن لقيط*
> وَتَالِيَةٌ    رَوحَاءَ    يَلحَقُهَا      بِهِ .... عَنِيق إِذا احتُثَّ المَرَاسِيلُ خَيطَفُ
> 
> وكما قال الشاعر: *هدبة بن الخشرم*
> فَقُصُّوا عَلَيهِ  ذَنبَنا    وَتجاوَزوا   ....      ذُنوبَهُم عِندَ القَصيصَةِ والأَثر​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حرمت يا أستاذ / حبيب ؟
كفاءة أنا وأيموندد نكمل كدة للفجر 
:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:
*​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مع اني بريء 
بس هادور على كرتونه احط فيها بعض من الاستعارات المكوية قصدي المكنية والمطوية

وعلى رأي الشاعر *محرز بن المكعبر الضبي
*ويظهر الله وأعلم أن كل اللي كانوا حواليه راكبهم جوست Ghost فقال، ويا ليته ما كان قال

 فَخَرتُم  بيوم  الشَيِّطَينِ    وغَيرُكُم ...       يَضُرُّ  بِيَومِ   الشَّيِّطَينِ     ويَنفَعُ
وَجِئتُم   بِهَا   مَذمومةً     عَنَزِيَّةً        ... تكادُ  من  اللُّؤمِ  المُبينِ     تَظلَعُ
فإِن  يكُ  أقوامٌ   أصيبُوا     بغرَّةٍ        ... فأنتُم مِنَ الغاراتِ أَخزى    وأوجَعُ
فَرِيقانِ منهُم مَن أتى البَحرُ دونهُ ...        وَمُودٍ  كَمَا  أَودَت  ثَمُودُ     وتُبَّعُ
وَما مِنكُمُ أَفناءَ  بَكرِ  بنِ    وائلٍ        ... لِغارَتِنَا    إلا    ذَلُولٌ      مُوَقَّعُ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]( إكسيكيوز مى ) سير ... تسمح لى باضافة بيوت شعر خزعبلاية *​​


aymonded قال:


> وعلى رأي الشاعر *محرز بن المكعبر الضبي*
> ​



*[FONT=&quot]فَخَرتُم بيوم الشَيِّطَينِ وغَيرُكُم ... يَضُرُّ بِيَومِ الشَّيِّطَينِ ويَنفَعُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأحٌ لكم ولأمثالِكُم ...فَقد خِبتم وتنطعوا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَجِئتُم بِهَا مَذمومةً عَنَزِيَّةً ... تكادُ من اللُّؤمِ المُبينِ تَظلَعُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا لئيمٌ بات فاهماً ... ولا من العباطة أسلموا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإِن يكُ أقوامٌ أصيبُوا بغرَّةٍ ... فأنتُم مِنَ الغاراتِ أَخزى وأوجَعُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو وضعنا للغارات نقطةٌ ...صارت غازات من الوطيس تطلعُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَرِيقانِ منهُم مَن أتى البَحرُ دونهُ ... وَمُودٍ كَمَا أَودَت ثَمُودُ وتُبَّعُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقوم عادٍ بالأزلام يتسقموا ... وانتم بالأزلام تلبسوا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَما مِنكُمُ أَفناءَ بَكرِ بنِ وائلٍ ... لِغارَتِنَا إلا ذَلُولٌ مُوَقَّعُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايه يا جماعة انا حاسة انى رجعت عصر عنتر ابن شداد 
طب ليا رجاء بقى بما انكم ناويين تعملوا حملة تصيلحات 
اوعوا حد يقرب من مشاركات حبو*

​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

على فكرة بس علشان الناس فاهمانه غلط
حامية الوطيس = وصف المعركة شديدة الوطأة
الوَطِيس المَعْركة لأَن الخيل تَطِسُها بحوافرها

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الخطأ الشائع
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​​
> *[FONT=&quot]الخطأ هنا فى تعبير ((*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]غير مفهومه ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لفظة ( غَيْرِ ) لا يُلحق بها ( الــ ) ألف ولام ولكن الألف واللام تُلحق بما بعدها
> مثل قوله :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( غَيْرِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ٱل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أيضاً فى قوله :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( أَوِ ٱلتَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ - أُوْلِي ٱلإِرْبَةِ مِنَ - ٱلرِّجَالِ ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ويأتى معها ( الباء )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل قوله :
> ...


لماذا تستدل بايات من القران فى منتدى مسيحى؟[/FONT]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ مقصدش ...
> أنا من الأول رافض حدوتة التصحيح دى
> أنتى أختصرتيها ...فى جملة
> بس أصلها الدين يُسر لآ عُسر
> *​



هذه مقولة لطه حسين
لغتنا العربية يسر لا عسر ونستطيع ان نملكها


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> الله ينور عليا يا استاذ عالى مش كده :flowers:
> 
> احنا مش عاوزين نعقد الناس وخصوصا الاجيال الجديدة نصهم دا لو مكنش كلهم مبيحبوش اللغة العربية ومستواهم فى اللغة العربية ضعيف خالص
> احنا عاوزين نحسن من ده لكن بدون تعقيد هما متعقدين كفاية



التعليم ليس تعقيد بل الناس سوف تستفيد من اخطاءها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لماذا تستدل بايات من القران فى منتدى مسيحى؟


*[FONT=&quot]الأستدلال هنا لغوى ... وليس دينى ...وهو أستدلال سليم مائة بالمائة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هذه واحدة ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الثانية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...لكى أثبت أن طرح حضرتك وأقتراحك سيتسبب فى حساسية وضيق للأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأول رد فعل ( لما توقعته ) ... جائنى من عابر ....!!!! [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Strident (28 سبتمبر 2013)

لما تعملوا ايه كلكو....مش هاكتب بالفصحى...

لغة معقدة وﻻ تصلح للعلم الحديث و....

  مش موضوعنا بقى لكن لو اتقلبت السما ع الارض مش هاكتب غير بالعامية برضو


----------



## Strident (28 سبتمبر 2013)

اموت وافهم اللي عمل المثنى ده كان بيفكر ف ايه؟! وماعملش مثلث ومربع ومخمس ليه؟!

وﻻ اختلاف العدد مع تمييزه!    ثلاث عشرة بيضة  -  ثلاثة عشر رجلاً!!

يا راااااجل قلبك ابيض!! هم العرب اتخلفوا من شوية؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> اموت وافهم اللي عمل المثنى ده كان بيفكر ف ايه؟! وماعملش مثلث ومربع ومخمس ليه؟!
> وﻻ اختلاف العدد مع تمييزه!    ثلاث عشرة بيضة  -  ثلاثة عشر رجلاً!!
> يا راااااجل قلبك ابيض!! هم العرب اتخلفوا من شوية؟


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أمال لو عرفت أن واحد عمل دكتوراة فى الجملة دى
إن هذان لساحران
الجملة دى بس ... هتعمل أية ؟؟
هتنتحر ؟
*​


----------



## Strident (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> أمال لو عرفت أن واحد عمل دكتوراة فى الجملة دى
> إن هذان لساحران
> الجملة دى بس ... هتعمل أية ؟؟
> ...



هاموت م الغيظ...


ﻷن البشرية استفادت ايه م الدكتوراه بتاعته؟!


وكائن تيييييت زي ده اتصرف عليه من ضرايبي عشان كلام فارغ!!


وازاي ده يتقارن بعلماء فادوا البشرية فعلاً زي آينشتين او بور او او او ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> هاموت م الغيظ...
> ﻷن البشرية استفادت ايه م الدكتوراه بتاعته؟!
> وكائن تيييييت زي ده اتصرف عليه من ضرايبي عشان كلام فارغ!!
> وازاي ده يتقارن بعلماء فادوا البشرية فعلاً زي آينشتين او بور او او او ؟​



*هههههههههههه
محدش قارنه بحد ...وهو عملها على حسابه مش من ضرايبك
وانا جبتها علشان اغيظك شوية *
​


----------



## Strident (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> محدش قارنه بحد ...وهو عملها على حسابه مش من ضرايبك
> وانا جبتها علشان اغيظك شوية *
> 
> [/CENTER]



يبقى انت نجحت في مهمتك


----------



## Strident (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عندنا بقى ممكن تعمل كل حاجة على حسابك بس الورقة البحثية تترفض بحجة ان مالهاش تطبيق ... بمعنى اصح: مالهاش ﻻزمة


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 سبتمبر 2013)

> وﻻ اختلاف العدد مع تمييزه! ثلاث عشرة بيضة - ثلاثة عشر رجلاً!!
> يا راااااجل قلبك ابيض!! هم العرب اتخلفوا من شوية؟



اقول .. عندي لك اقتراح.. بما ان كلنا او معظم الناس اتعلمت الانجلش وتتكلم فيه 
وش رايك تكتب بالانجلش واحنا نسولف معك وش اللي يخليك تتكلم في لغه متخلفه؟ 
اول مره اشوف احد متطور يتهم لغه  بتخلف وكأن اللغه لها عقل!..


----------



## Strident (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اقول .. عندي لك اقتراح.. بما ان كلنا او معظم الناس اتعلمت الانجلش وتتكلم فيه وش رايك تكتب بالانجلش واحنا نسولف معك وش اللي يخليك تتكلم في لغه متخلفه؟ اول مره اشوف احد متطور يتهم لغه  بتخلف! وكأن اللغه لها عقل..



Because not everyone here understands it 


And nope....A language doesn't have a brain.....a language is simply a tool....and the Arab tool isn't sharp....it's tedious, less efficient, and dull-edged 

It's like an accountant insisting on using pen and paper instead of a computer...which takes triple the time!
He's not smart....for he's not productive! A computer is smarter than him


Plus, I speak EGYPTIAN arabic....not classical Arabic...

While I am very able with it, I despise it and I prefer to save my energy and time for something more fruitful


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2013)

على فكرة الموضوع ده لازم ياخد جايزة نوبل للكلام، الموضوع وصل ل 114 تعليق في ساعات قليلة جداً هههههههه...
بس على فكرة أحب أقول حاجة أنا عاشق للغة العربية وصدقوني اللغة العربية مش متخلفة ولا حاجة خالص بالعكس فيها شوية تعبيرات حلوة جداً، وكل لغة فيها ما ميزها من جمال، لأن اللغة ما هي إلا شكل من أشكال التعبير، وعلى قدر ثقافة كل شخص بيطوَّع اللغة ليستطيع بها أن يُعبِّر بها عن نفسه وعن كل ما في داخله ... فالعيب ليست في اللغة ولا النطق بها ولا تعبيراتها لأنه لا يوجد لغة متخلفة ولغة غير متخلفة، لكن فيه إنسان مثقف وواعي وعنده إدراك وإثراء لغوي تعبيري، يعني المشكلة في الإنسان نفسه وليس في اللغة في حد ذاتها.. كونوا معافين ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *.. كونوا معافين *​


*هى دى .............
بانتظرها من المشاركة للمشاركة 
شفت ياباشا ( الحساسية ) اللى تكلمت عنها ؟
صدقتنى بقى ؟؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هى دى .............
> بانتظرها من المشاركة للمشاركة
> شفت ياباشا ( الحساسية ) اللى تكلمت عنها ؟
> صدقتنى بقى ؟؟
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*لأ وأستفزيت لك جونى كمان
إن هذان لساحران 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أمال لو دخلت له فى التقيلة بقى .... هينتحر ؟
فيه رسالة دكتوارة عن ( كهيعص )
:99:
كُن مُعافى 
لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ
كُن مُستفزاً 

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

"اللغة جميلة وحلوة ومتزوقة" ده مش كلام علمي يا جماعة  معلش! ده مجرد امنيات شخصية....

انا هنا باتكلم من ناحية موضوعية وعلمية! اعرفوا شوية عن ال Linguistics (اللغويات) هتعرفوها علطول!

"اللغة متخلفة" اكيد مش مقصود بيها اللغة نفسها لكن المقصود ان اللغة - كأداة - تسبب التخلف او بمعنى أدق، تعيق التقدم


اللغة العربية مبهمة وغير علمية....

يكفي اوي ان مفيش فصل بين المعنى Semantics وبين النحو Grammar

يعني بتحط التشكيل وتدور على الفاعل على حسب فهمك للكلام!

زي كده

"قطع الثوب المسمار"

لغة ايه في الدنيا تكون غير محكمة لدرجة انك تسيب القارئ يفهمها ويشكلها على مزاجه؟!!



حاجة تانية:  الكتابة العربية رايحة ف داهية....   مفيش Vowels وبتختصر في التشكيل!!

والكلمة بيتغير معناها بتغيير التشكيل!!

اللغات العلمية والمفيدة بتكتب الvowels



- اموت بقى وافهم الجهبذ اللي عمل المثنى ده.....معملش ليه مثلث ومربع ومخمس؟! يعني كان شارب ايه ده لما عمله؟!!

والعجيب ان النهاردة فيه ناس معترضة على الغائه!!!! يا لاااااااهوووييييي


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

تاني:

اللغة مليئة بالقواعد الخاصة التي ﻻ تفيد شيئاً!


يعني حد يقول لي كده:


ثلاث عشرة بيضة -  ثلاثة عشر رجلاً!


يعني العرب هيوفروا كام ساعة تعليم وكام ساعة مراجعة  لو خلوها علطول ثلاث عشر  مثلاً؟!!   هتفرق ف ايه ف المعنى؟!

يا عم اكتب 13 وخلاص!

العالم بيسهل لغته  (الألمان لغوا ال  S-zet  اللي شبه الB دي)  والامريكان بيكتبوا Center بدل   Centre وكله بيسهل على روحه (فرنسا بتكتب فرنساوي مش ﻻتيني)

والعرب لسه يقول لك ﻻاااااااااا لغتنا الجميلة المش عارف ايه


----------



## تيمو (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> "اللغة جميلة وحلوة ومتزوقة" ده مش كلام علمي يا جماعة  معلش! ده مجرد امنيات شخصية....



المشكلة ليست باللغة ، المشكلة فيك شخصياً (وهذه ليست شخصنة) ، بل أنتَ وكما أذكر (زعلان وماخد على خاطرك) من العرب بشكل عام ولا عجب أن لا تُعجب بلغتهم.

اللغات مسألة ذوق ، وليسَ لك أن تحدد لأياً كان إن كانت جميلة أم لا ، فاللغة كنوع الموسيقى أو الرسم ليس على الجميع أن يكون من المعجبين بالراب مثلاً؟ فالعربية لغة رائعة بعيون كثيرين يسعى الكثيرين لتعلّمها ..

صعوبة اللغة لا تعني "تخلّفها" بل على العكس ، هناك لغات صعبة كالألمانية والفرنسية وهذا لا يعيبها ... اليونانية كانت لغة العلم في فترة من الزمن وكذلك اللاتينية ، ولكن اللغات تتطور كما تطوّرت الإنجليزية من قديمة إلى بدايات الحداثة مع شكسبير وإلى الإنجليزية بشكلها الحالي اليوم. ولا تنسى أن الكتب اليونانية تم نقلها إلى العربية قبل نقلها إلى اللغات المختلفة ... 

من أجل التسهيل لماذا لا نكتب : skool هكذا؟ و rite و rong و yooniversity ؟ كلو في سبيل التسهيل والتطوير


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

MeToo قال:


> من أجل التسهيل لماذا لا نكتب : skool هكذا؟ و rite و rong و yooniversity ؟ كلو في سبيل التسهيل والتطوير



*هذا بالضبط هو غرض زميلنا ذو الأسماء المتغيّرة، يريد "التسهيل" على المنتدى *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 سبتمبر 2013)

اللغة العربية لغة غنية جدا ولها جمال خاص وموسيقى
اذا اردات ان تشعر بجمال اللغة العربية اقرأ شعر أحمد شوفى
وحافظ ابراهيم وابراهيم ناجى وغيرهم كثير جدا
سوف تشعر بجمال نادر
انا اختلف مع العرب جدا واعلم انهم امة متخلفة
ولكن احب الشعر العربى جدا جدا


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

MeToo قال:


> المشكلة ليست باللغة ، المشكلة فيك شخصياً (وهذه ليست شخصنة) ، بل أنتَ وكما أذكر (زعلان وماخد على خاطرك) من العرب بشكل عام ولا عجب أن لا تُعجب بلغتهم.
> 
> اللغات مسألة ذوق ، وليسَ لك أن تحدد لأياً كان إن كانت جميلة أم لا ، فاللغة كنوع الموسيقى أو الرسم ليس على الجميع أن يكون من المعجبين بالراب مثلاً؟ فالعربية لغة رائعة بعيون كثيرين يسعى الكثيرين لتعلّمها ..
> 
> ...



1- اه انا واحد متغاظ ان ضاع من عمري سنين في دراسة شيء مالوش اي تلاتين ﻻزمة زي الممنوع م الصرف ونائب المفعول المطلق و و و

2- كان ممكن اعمل حاجات تانية كتير بالوقت ده بس اتفرض عليا دراسة الهيافة دي

3- اه هو موضوع ذوق....فيه ناس غاوية تحبها دي حاجة تانية.....لكن انا باتكلم ف حاجة اسمها كفاءة اللغة!!

ﻻحظ اني مش باتكلم ف ذوق ودي حلوة او ﻷ! انا باتكلم ف قواعد وحاجات واضحة زي اختلاط المعنى والنحو وان ده بيؤدي ان اللغة مش محكمة! دي ما تقدرش انت تنكرها....لان كلامي موضوعي على عكس كلامكم جميعاً حتى هذه اللحظة!

*بدل ما تدافع انت بقى بمشاعرك.....دافع بنقاط موضوعية!*

4- ومين قال ان اللغات دي كلها سهلة؟ تتفاوت درجة سهولتها وانا جبت امثلة! الفرنساوي اللي مش عاجبك ده شوف اللاتيني اللي منحدر منه وانت تشوف سهلوها ازاي......الالماني لغة phonetic

مش هاقول لك معناها بقى عشان تقراها انت....يمكن وانت بتقرا تتعلم شوية عن الصفات الموضوعية للغات وتبتدي تحكم حكم موضوعي


الانجليزي لسه قدامه كتير ومن ابسط عيوبه فعلاً الكتابة الزايدة.....زي Listen وزي Laugh
لكنه بيتطور ومش جامد

شوف الانجليزي من 800 سنة كان عامل ازاي وانت تشوف!

العالم كله بيطور لغته وانتو زي ما انتو.....مثنى وتمييز و مجرور في محل جزم لالتقاء الساكنين!




حبيب يسوع قال:


> اللغة العربية لغة غنية جدا ولها جمال خاص وموسيقى
> اذا اردات ان تشعر بجمال اللغة العربية اقرأ شعر أحمد شوفى
> وحافظ ابراهيم وابراهيم ناجى وغيرهم كثير جدا
> سوف تشعر بجمال نادر
> ...



ولغتهم من اسباب تخلفهم زي ما شرحت...

انا قريت للناس دي وشايفه كلام فارغ....لكن ده كلام عاطفي وغير موضوعي وحبك لها يا سيدي ﻻ يضيف او ينقص شيئاً زي كراهيتي ليها...

احنا بنتكلم عن صفات موضوعية......زي الفصل بين المعنى والنحو مثلاً ده عيب قاتل في اللغة!


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

على جنب كده:


1- حد يسمع عن لغة الاسبرانتو؟  Esperanto


2- دي ممكن تساعد برضو: ده اساس رياضي بيدي نظرة تحليلية رياضية للغات...

هو معمول طبعاً كأساس للغات البرمجة  (ﻷن مينفعش الكمبيوتر تديله لغة مبهمة)...ﻻزم تكون محكمة 100%

بس هتديك افكار عن يعني ايه لغة محكمة وتكون علمية ودقيقة!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formal_language


----------



## تيمو (1 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> 1- اه انا واحد متغاظ ان ضاع من عمري سنين في دراسة شيء مالوش اي تلاتين ﻻزمة زي الممنوع م الصرف ونائب المفعول المطلق و و و
> 2- كان ممكن اعمل حاجات تانية كتير بالوقت ده بس اتفرض عليا دراسة الهيافة دي



*طيب، معك الوقت كلو حالياً ما تعمل "الحاجات ده" هلّا وتُبهر العالم إبهاراً ... ومن ثم ذات منطقك يقوله الطلبة بحق الفيزيا والرياضيات والكيميا ، تخيّل؟
*



Strident قال:


> العالم كله بيطور لغته وانتو زي ما انتو.....مثنى وتمييز و مجرور في محل جزم لالتقاء الساكنين!



هذه اسمها خصوصيات لغة، حتى ولو تطوّرت اللغات تبقى هذه الأمور من ضمن المناهج، يعني أنتَ في المدرسة تدرس "لغة" مش "طق حنك وحكاوي" ، أي لغة تدرسها يجب أن تدرسها كما يجب ومن ثم لاحقاً يتم تسهيل اللغة المكتوبة ليفهمها الجميع ... هل مثلاً درست روايات شكسبير بلغته الأصلية في المدرسة؟ أنا درستها ، ولا أجد هذا الأمر معيب بحق الإنجليزية.

يبدو أنك لستَ على اطلاع كافي على مفهوم اللغة، للأسف أنتَ تناقش في منظور ضيّق و"حاصر" نفسك في مفاهيم بسيطة ، فمفاهيمك كنتُ أكررها في مرحلة المدرسة حين كانت آفاقي ضيقة ومعرفتي محصورة بين جدران المدرسة، عليك أن تميّز بين لغة من أجل الدراسة ولغة من أجل المحادثة وممارسة الحياة اليومية ...




Strident قال:


> انا قريت للناس دي وشايفه كلام فارغ....لكن ده كلام عاطفي وغير موضوعي وحبك لها يا سيدي ﻻ يضيف او ينقص شيئاً زي كراهيتي ليها...
> احنا بنتكلم عن صفات موضوعية......زي الفصل بين المعنى والنحو مثلاً ده عيب قاتل في اللغة!



*كلام فارغ بمنظورك فقط، لأنك كما أوضحتُ لك نظرتك سطحية ولا تعدو كنظرة طالب مدرسة غاضب من الرياضيات لأنه لا يفهمه، كونك لم تدخل في أعماق العربية ، هذه مشكلتك أنتَ وليست مشكلة اللغة ... 

الموضوعية في موضوع اللغات معدوم، لأنك انتَ أيضاً تتحدث من منطلق عاطفي ومشاعر غاضبة من العرب ، لكل لغة نواقصها وقوتها ، ولا يوجد موضوعية في مقارنة أي لغة مع غيرها.

المعنى والنحو لا يهم إلّا في الآداب، وما دون ذلك لا قيمة له، فاللغة العلمية تختلف عن القانونية وتختلف عن الأدبية ... لكل مجال خصوصيته ومصطلحاته وتعبيراته.*


----------



## Strident (1 أكتوبر 2013)

MeToo قال:


> *طيب، معك الوقت كلو حالياً ما تعمل "الحاجات ده" هلّا وتُبهر العالم إبهاراً ... ومن ثم ذات منطقك يقوله الطلبة بحق الفيزيا والرياضيات والكيميا ، تخيّل؟
> *
> 
> 
> ...




انا هاختصر عشان تبقى المناقشة مفيدة:

انت جاي تقول لي دلوقتي ابهر العالم؟ بعد ما ضاع سنين وسنين من عمري في دراسة هذا الهراء؟

والسنين دي هي سنين الذكاء حيث اسلاك مخك تتشكل وتتوصل بالطريقة اللي هتكون عليها طول عمرك، وحيث مخك مرن يستطيع الابتكار؟! متأخر جداً يا عزيزي....فقد اجبروني على الاشتغال بالهراء 16 سنة!

هل تعلم ان اكتر مادة عليها درجات تدخلك الجامعة هي اللغة العربية؟!


الحاجة التانية بقى:

ﻻ يمكن المقارنة بين  لغة غير منطقية وغير علمية، بالكيمياء والفيزياء والاحياء (التي ﻻ احبها)

فتلك غيرت حياتك (ادت لك الكمبيوتر، الموبايل، الانترنت، الادوية، .... إلخ) بينما اللغة العربية هي شيء عقيم لم تغير شيء في حياتك منذ وجودها من الاف السنين ... ولو اختفت دراستها فلن يفتقد العالم شيئاً ولن يقف عندها


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

> انت جاي تقول لي دلوقتي ابهر العالم؟
> بعد ما ضاع سنين وسنين من عمري في دراسة هذا الهراء؟



 والله اللي يسمعك وانت تقول كده يقول الاستاذ ده كان حيطلع حاااجه كبيره ضيعت ايه بس ده
 اللي درسته حضرتك في المدرسه منهج واحد له وقت محدد من ضمن مناهج كثيره عشان ت
تعلم وتعرف تعبر عن نفسك بالكتابه
تواضع شوي يا الاخ مش معقول كده


> والسنين دي هي سنين الذكاء حيث اسلاك مخك تتشكل وتتوصل بالطريقة اللي هتكون
> عليها طول عمرك، وحيث مخك مرن يستطيع الابتكار؟!


واشمعنى يعني مخك واسلاكك ما تشكلتش في باقي المواد؟ ليه ما طلعتش عبقري اي حاجه؟ تعرف ليه؟
 لانك ما كنتش بتحب لا فيزياء ولاكيمياء ولا عربي الا بجد بتحب ايه؟ مالها الكيمياء هي كمان متخلفه ووحشه؟
العيب مو في المواد


----------



## تيمو (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> انا هاختصر عشان تبقى المناقشة مفيدة:
> 
> انت جاي تقول لي دلوقتي ابهر العالم؟ بعد ما ضاع سنين وسنين من عمري في دراسة هذا الهراء؟
> 
> والسنين دي هي سنين الذكاء حيث اسلاك مخك تتشكل وتتوصل بالطريقة اللي هتكون عليها طول عمرك، وحيث مخك مرن يستطيع الابتكار؟! متأخر جداً يا عزيزي....فقد اجبروني على الاشتغال بالهراء 16 سنة!



أوعك لحد يسمعك  كم كان عمر نيوتن حينما أدرك مفهوم الجاذبية؟ أو أديسون حينما اكتشف المصباح الكهربائي؟ 

هذا كلام لا يعدو تبرير أو شمّعاة لتعليق خيبات أمل أو إحباطات معينة في حياتك ...




Strident قال:


> هل تعلم ان اكتر مادة عليها درجات تدخلك الجامعة هي اللغة العربية؟!



خطأ آخر وتعميم لتجربتك الخاصة ... الانجليزية مساوية للعربية والرياضيات أعلى منهما للفرع العلمي ... ومجموع مواد العلوم (فيزيا + كيميا + أحياء + علوم أرض) الأعلى ...




Strident قال:


> الحاجة التانية بقى:
> 
> ﻻ يمكن المقارنة بين  لغة غير منطقية وغير علمية، بالكيمياء والفيزياء والاحياء (التي ﻻ احبها)
> 
> فتلك غيرت حياتك (ادت لك الكمبيوتر، الموبايل، الانترنت، الادوية، .... إلخ) بينما اللغة العربية هي شيء عقيم لم تغير شيء في حياتك منذ وجودها من الاف السنين ... ولو اختفت دراستها فلن يفتقد العالم شيئاً ولن يقف عندها



خطأ آخر تقع فيه ... بناءً على منطقك ماذا سيحدث للبشرية لو توقفّت دراسة الفلسفة العقيمة؟ أو توقّفت دراسة أي لغة .. تخيّل مثلاً أن جميع الجامعات والمدارس قررت توقيف تعليم اللغات بناءً على منطقك، ماذا سيحدث؟ سنعود لعصر الكتابة المسمارية والهيروغرافية 




> واشمعنى يعني مخك واسلاكك ما تشكلتش في باقي المواد؟ ليه ما طلعتش عبقري اي حاجه؟ تعرف ليه؟
> لانك ما كنتش بتحب لا فيزياء ولاكيمياء ولا عربي الا بجد بتحب ايه؟ مالها الكيمياء هي كمان متخلفه ووحشه؟
> العيب مو في المواد



*بنت العم هيفاء ... عمرك سمعتي المقولة: إنتَ كل ما تنزنيء إإلع  الأستاذ انزنيء وبلّش يجادل في سبيل الجدال والعناد فقط لا غير ...

بالحقيقة لا ألومك استاذي، أعتقد أنك لا تعيش في مصر ، أو عشت لفترة خارجها أو سافرت لذلك تراك مصاب بما يُسمى صدمة ثقافية ، فعلياً يبدو أنك تعيش حالة انتقال فكرية وشبه ضائع (اللغة العربية تسمح لك بقراءة ما بين السطور، خاصية لا تجدها في لغات أخرى  )
*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انا مش بعرف اكتب بالفصحى , مش بعرف انا فى مكرا مفرا مدبرا هههههههههههه
تبقا مصيبة لو خليتو المنتدى بالفصحى 
انا مكنتش شاطرة ابدا فى العربى فى المدرسة فى مصر 
بس ده لايمنع ان فيه كتابات استمتعت جدا بيها باللغة العربية 
يعنى نجيب محفوظ وطه حسين ونزار قبانى نقولهم ايه المبدعين دول , نروح ندفن اعمالهم الجميلة لانها باللغة العربية ؟

اللغات تذوق فنى , فيه ناس مش بتحب الانجيليزية كمان , وناس مش بتحب الفرنسية وبتحب الالمانية اكتر مثلا مع ان معروف عن الفرنسية انها محبوبة 
لكن العملية تذوق فنى , وحس موسيقى لان سماع اللغة زى سماع الموسيقى بالظبط 
مش ممكن علشان انا مش بحب لغة معينة اقول للناس الغوها , طيب انا مش بحب الالمانى 
ممكن حد يلغيه لو سمحتو ؟؟؟؟ :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههه على فكرة مش كل اللغات لازم تكون علمية 
اللغات زى الموسيقى , الموسيقى مش علمية , الموسيقى شئ جمالى فقط ومش علمى بحت 
جونى مش لازم كل حاجة تكون على نفس القالب اللى انت حاطه فى دماغك علشان تكون صح 
يعنى مش علشان اللغة الانجيليزية لغة علم يبقا لازم كل اللغات تكون كده 
التنوع فى الحياة مطلوب 
انا مش بحب اللغة العربية ورغم كده معنديش مشكلة معاه ومعنديش مشكلة يفضل موجود وعلى شكله الحالى 
عايزين يغيرو فيه وفى قواعده اهلا وسهلا , مش عايزين اهلا وسهلا بردو 
وانا بردو درست اللغة العربية فى جزء من حياتى ومش حاسه انها اثرت على قوايا العقلية فى شئ :t33::t33: انا حاليا فى حياتى اليومية طبعا مش بستخدمها نهائى , خلاص حاجة مكنتش بحبها ومش شاطرة فيها ومش محتاجاها فى حياتى اليومية خلاص ببساطة مش هستخدمها 
اوجع دماغى ليه بيطوروها ولا لا ويستخدموها ولا لا 
ما فيه ناس بتحبها وبتبدع فيها وهى كده , ايه مالى انا وايه مشكلتى وانا اصلا لا بحبها ولا بستخدمها 
انت شايف اللغة الانجليزية هى قمة التقدم والتطور وهى فعلا متطورة 
بس مش ده بس السبب , لكن لان اللغة الانجليزية هى السائدة حاليا وده مش بسبب تقدمها وتطورها فقط وانما بسبب الاستعمار من ناحية وبسبب الاعلام والافلام وهوليود من ناحية تانية 
زى بالظبط انتشار اللهجة المصرية فى المنطقة العربية مش بسبب حلاوتها فقط وانما بسبب الاعلام والافلام والسينما 
اعتقد لو كانت مثلا اللاتينية ولا اليونانية  القديمة ( وهى لغات مش سهلة بردو ) هى اللغة السائدة فى العصر الحالى زى ما كانت لغة علم فى وقت من التاريخ كان ممكن تقول على الانجليزية وقتها لغة متخلفه وملهاش لازمة 
متهيألى انت بتمشى مع الرائج والسائد ياجونى :flowers::flowers:


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انا شاورت على عيوب في الانجليزي على فكرة!


بس مش مشكلة....انا حمار وبامشي مع الرائج وانا زي الزفت.....خلاااص انا تعبت منك وفعلاً فقدت حتى الاهتمام اني اثبت ان اتهاماتك ليا غلط!


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> انا شاورت على عيوب في الانجليزي على فكرة!
> 
> 
> بس مش مشكلة....انا حمار وبامشي مع الرائج وانا زي الزفت.....خلاااص انا تعبت منك وفعلاً فقدت حتى الاهتمام اني اثبت ان اتهاماتك ليا غلط!



ههههههههههه مالك يابنى بس ؟ 
ولا تتعب منى ولا حاجة خدها ببساطة , احنا مش بناقش حاجة قاتله يعنى 
وانت ولا حمار ولا حاجة , انت عارف رأيى فيك من زمان انك انسان ذكى , اللى انا بقولهولك ده لانى عارفه انك متاخد ياجونى 
متاخد بثقافات انت متخيل انها بلا عيوب او انها ملائكية 
وقولتلك فى موضوع تانى كلنا كنا كده فى الاول لغاية ما دخلنا اوى جوه ال system النظام العالمى وعرفنا الدنيا ماشية ازاى  
مش عايزاك تكمل كده , لان الصدمة هتكون جامدة اوى لما تعرف ان مفيش شئ مثالى فى العالم 
وان حتى اللى بينادو بالمثاليات والحقوق هما نفسهم بيكسروها من اجل المصالح والنظام العالمى 
فى الحقيقة كلنا عبيد لل system للنظام العالمى


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

رايك فيا شفته ف كذا موضوع وخلاص كده كده مش فارقة

انا مش شايف اني متاخد وشايف اني قاري في السياسة اكتر منك وان الarguments بتاعتك فيها مش قوية.....بس هتفرق معاكي ف حاجة؟ ابداً....خلاص على ايه وجع القلب انا وحش وانا العيب فيا....


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> رايك فيا شفته ف كذا موضوع وخلاص كده كده مش فارقة
> 
> انا مش شايف اني متاخد وشايف اني قاري في السياسة اكتر منك وان الarguments بتاعتك فيها مش قوية.....بس هتفرق معاكي ف حاجة؟ ابداً....خلاص على ايه وجع القلب انا وحش وانا العيب فيا....



مش بقولك بتنسى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ راجع انا قبل كده قولتلك كام مرة انك انسان ذكى وبيعجبنى ذكائك جدا 

ماشى انت قارى اكتر منى وانت عارف اكتر منى وارد جدا وايه المشكلة ؟
انا اللى حمارة كبيرة ياسيدى  ايه المشكلة بردو ؟؟؟؟ 
مفيش داعى لوجع القلب انا مش عايزاك تغير رأيك فى حاجة المواضيع مش مستاهلة ده كله , انك تتعصب او تتضايق او تتنرفز وتقول على الناس مغيبين ومش منطقيين ووو , لانها مش مواضيع جوهرية 
صح ؟ 
انا اسفة ياسيدى علشان انت فهمتنى غلط واتضايقت منى المرة اللى فاتت بعتلك وردة المرة ديه قنبلة هههههههههههههه
استنى هبعتلك حاجة مختلفة :36_15_15:


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

عشان اوفر وقتك...

اللي مضايقني هو ده:


انك اصلاً انتي افترضتي 100 حاجة وبنيتي عليها!

افترضتي اني شايف الانجليزي احسن لغة....مع اني حتى نوهت عن عيوب فيه!

الحاجة التانية انك بتاخدي arguments من ناحية تانية خالص! هل انا اتكلمت عن موسيقى؟! انا باتكلم عن كفاءة لغة ف توصيل المعنى، وانها تكون دقيقة ومحكمة....وهي دي الfunctions الاساسية في اللغة

انتي زي الباقيين حولتوها اني مجرد واحد كاره للعرب وبتاع فباتكلم كلام عاطفي وخلاص! طب حد ناقش الfeatures اللي انا اتكلمت فيها؟ ابداً


خلاص هاتعب نفسي ليه بقى؟!


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ومرسي للقنبلة والهدية


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2013)

فعلا متتعبش نفسك , بس خلص الموضوع


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

زي كل موضوع....

وعشان كده بيجيلي احباط، وعشان كده بازهق بسرعة من المناقشات وصبري قليل...

والاحباط لان اللي قدامي ماعرفش يشوف الغلط ف وجهة نظره وﻻ حاول حتى يطلّع الغلط عندي....مجرد دخلوا ad hominem

انت بتكره العرب! ماشي انا باكرههم....فين يا جدعان ردكم على الكلام اللي قلته؟  انت اصلك بتكره العرب!

يا عم ماشي...انا باكرههم....فين بقى ردك على ان مفيش فصل بين المعنى والنحو؟  انت بتكره العرب.....انت بتعبد الغرب والانجليزي



بس..

اعتقد انتي زهقتي من الشكوى بس انا حسيت اني عايز اطلع احباطي ده....شكراً لاستماعك واوعدك مش هاشتكي في الموضوع ده تاني وهاخرج منه


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انا فعلا تعبت والاحسن فعلا نوقف كلام فى المواضيع ديه 
لان الموضوع مكانش اصلا عن اللغة العربية وحلاوتها 
ايه اللى دخلنا فى المتاهات ديه 
كده كفاية ويرجع الموضوع لغرضة الاساسى 
سلام بقا


----------



## tamav maria (3 أكتوبر 2013)

يالهوووووي انتوا ما تعبتوش 14 page of argument انا عن نفسي تعبت من كتر القرايه 
انا مش قادره الاحقوا
يغلق ويحذف لاحقااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (3 أكتوبر 2013)

نرجع لاصل الموضوع

انا من رايي بدل مانخصص مشرف عشان يراجع علي المواضيع ويحط كسره فوق وكسره تحت وضمه فوق وضمه تحت وفتحه فوق وفتحه تحت 
من  الافضل علي كل عضو مراجعة الموضوع قبل الضغط علي مفتاح اعتماد المشاركه  وخصوصا بعدم ترك مسافه بين الكلمات مما يؤدي الي دمج الكلمات مع بعضها  وبالتالي صعوبة قرائتها​


----------



## تيمو (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> بس مش مشكلة....انا حمار وبامشي مع الرائج وانا زي الزفت.....



*ممتاز أو ع قولة الأجانب والخواجات: excellent ، بداية العلاج الإعتراف بالمشكلة  *




Strident قال:


> انت بتكره العرب! ماشي انا باكرههم....فين يا جدعان ردكم على الكلام اللي قلته؟  انت اصلك بتكره العرب!
> يا عم ماشي...انا باكرههم....فين بقى ردك على ان مفيش فصل بين المعنى والنحو؟  انت بتكره العرب.....انت بتعبد الغرب والانجليزي



*المشكلة مرة أخرى أنك لا تقرأ ماذا يُكتب لك، وكما قالت لك نانسي، أنتَ تظن أنك الوحيد الفاهم والعارف والباقي مغيّب، ألم أجيبك بخصوص النحو والمعنى وقلتُ لك (وهنا سأوضّح أكثر لعل الفكرة لم تصلك): هذه الأمور لا تهم إلّا في النصوص الأدبية التي تحتوي على بلاغة، باقي النصوص وخصوصاً العلمية والقانونية وحتى المقالات اليومية في الجرائد تسعى لتبسيط اللغة والإبتعاد عن البلاغة أو المبالغة في استخدام القواعد البلاغية والنحوية وغيرها وتكون واضحة ومكتوبة بطريقة مباشرة.

كما يقول أجدادنا: لكل مقام مقال، بمعنى للشعر قواعده ولا تستطيع أن تحتج على البحور، وللنصوص النثرية المختلفة قواعدها، حينما تكتب بديع وسجع تحتاج لاستخدام طريقة معينة تختلف عن نص علمي أو قانوني تُراعي فيه المصطلحات والوضوح قدر الإمكان.

وصلت؟ 

وأخيراً وكما نصحتك المجاهدة هيفاء: قليل من التواضع لا يضر، نظرتك للآخر أنه مغيّب لا يعني إلا أمر وحيد لا غير: أنك ماشي في طريق ملغّم. هذه اللغة لم أقرأها إلّا في منتديات جيراننا الذين يعتقدون أن كل شخص مؤمن أو متدين إنما هو مغيّب ومضحوك عليه ومغطّى على عيونه. فيا صديقي أنا أميل لقراءة ما بين السطور  هذه خاصية للعرب حصراً ولغتهم الجميلة   تعال اشرب شاي. *


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

MeToo قال:


> *
> المشكلة مرة أخرى أنك لا تقرأ ماذا يُكتب لك، وكما قالت لك نانسي، أنتَ تظن أنك الوحيد الفاهم والعارف والباقي مغيّب، ألم أجيبك بخصوص النحو والمعنى وقلتُ لك (وهنا سأوضّح أكثر لعل الفكرة لم تصلك): هذه الأمور لا تهم إلّا في النصوص الأدبية التي تحتوي على بلاغة، باقي النصوص وخصوصاً العلمية والقانونية وحتى المقالات اليومية في الجرائد تسعى لتبسيط اللغة والإبتعاد عن البلاغة أو المبالغة في استخدام القواعد البلاغية والنحوية وغيرها وتكون واضحة ومكتوبة بطريقة مباشرة.
> 
> كما يقول أجدادنا: لكل مقام مقال، بمعنى للشعر قواعده ولا تستطيع أن تحتج على البحور، وللنصوص النثرية المختلفة قواعدها، حينما تكتب بديع وسجع تحتاج لاستخدام طريقة معينة تختلف عن نص علمي أو قانوني تُراعي فيه المصطلحات والوضوح قدر الإمكان.
> ...


*


انت اللي بتجرني تاني للمناقشة....انا كنت خلصت!

مبدئياً كده نص كلامك بيطبق تكنيك ضعيف في المناقشة: ad hominem

وهو انك بدل ما تهاجم الفكرة المطروحة تهاجم صاحبها، وكأنك لو طلعته حمار كده انت اثبتت غلط الفكرة، وده منطقياً مش صح!

نحاول مرة كمان يمكن تعرف تركز المرة دي:


فرضية بديهية يعتمد عليها الكلام اللي جاي: الهدف الأساسي من اللغة هو الاتصال....توصيل المعنى من شخص لآخر


مثال:  السيارة الكلاسيكية
------------------------------------

* السيارة الهدف الرئيسي منها هو الانتقال من مكان لمكان

* تخيل عندك سيارة عتيقة....قديمة جداً ويا سيدي اعتبر ليها قيمة متحفية عالية! 15 مليون جنيه كفاية؟

العربية دي بقى، ماهياش مريحة...(مافهاش تكييف - النقلات يدوية - فراملها ضعيفة - ومافهاش موتور اصلاً!!)

مهما قعدت توصف لي جمالها وانها قديمة وقيمتها عالية ومش عارف ايه، هي ﻻ تحقق الغرض الرئيسي من السيارة وهو الانتقال...مافهاش موتور!


طب تخيل ان فيها موتور وبتمشي.....لكنها مكلفة جداً في البنزين.....مزعجة، تسبب التلوث (رغم ان الوانها جميلة).....قيادتها صعبة وخطرة وقد تخرج بك عن  الطريق (معانيها غير محكمة)


وتقول لي اصل الوانها جميلة!! وهو انا باجيب العربية عشان اتفرج على الوانها؟  هات لي عربية لونها فحلقي بس full-option وآمنة وسهلة في القيادة!

ويا سلام لو تجيب لي عربية مصدية من بره، بس فيها Auto-pilot يسوق بيا وانا انام في انتريه واسع من جوه!



عربيتك دي مكانها المتحف، وليس الشارع......زي ما اللغة العربية مكانها هو اقسام اللغات العتيقة والميتة زي السومرية والاشورية والكتابة المسمارية، جوه اقسام متخصصة جداً في كليات الالسن واللغويات والانثروبولوجي

مش مكانها ف كتاب مدرسي في تالتة ثانوي، يحدد ددرجات طالي هيخش كلية وﻻ ﻷ...وهو علمي اصلاً، ويتصرف عليها وقت وفلوس (جيش من المدرسين والموجهين وواضعي الامتحانات والمصححين - دروس خصوصية - وقت الطالب اللي مش هيستفيد من العك ده بنكلة)


زي كده ما الايطاليين بيدرسوا ايطالي (وشوية بدايات في اللاتيني، اللغة الأم) مش بيقعدوا يذاكروا نصوص عنترة دي شدّاديني  وﻻ  "قفي قبل التفرق يا ظعينا" 



*احترامك بقى وانت مغيب وﻻ ﻷ......ده بقى على حسب ما تظهر....ماهو ماتبقاش عاجز عن انك تاخد مناقشة موضوعية وتطلب مني اعتبرك ف سري انك ماحصلتش!   لما تجيب يا ميتو ادلة وكلام منطقي وتثبت فكرتك بدل ما تهاجم شخص اللي قدامك، ساعتها ابتدي احترم فكرك، مش مجرد حقك ف ابداء رأيك!

*انا واحد متكبر ونرجسي وفاكر نفسي اذكى واحد في الكون.....برضو فين ردك على الفكرة؟!

*الإيمان بالتعريف هو تصديق شيء دون وجود ادنى دليل عليه
*


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## تيمو (3 أكتوبر 2013)

> *احترامك بقى وانت مغيب وﻻ ﻷ......ده بقى على حسب ما تظهر....ماهو ماتبقاش عاجز عن انك تاخد مناقشة موضوعية وتطلب مني اعتبرك ف سري انك ماحصلتش! لما تجيب يا ميتو ادلة وكلام منطقي وتثبت فكرتك بدل ما تهاجم شخص اللي قدامك، ساعتها ابتدي احترم فكرك، مش مجرد حقك ف ابداء رأيك!
> 
> *الإيمان بالتعريف هو تصديق شيء دون وجود ادنى دليل عليه



أنتَ قلت: اللغة توصيل فكرة، وأنتَ في هذا الموضوع تحديداً وصفتَ نفسك بصفات تراها في نفسك، شخصياً ما قمتُ به اقتباس ... 




> عربيتك دي مكانها المتحف، وليس الشارع......زي ما اللغة العربية مكانها هو اقسام اللغات العتيقة والميتة زي السومرية والاشورية والكتابة المسمارية، جوه اقسام متخصصة جداً في كليات الالسن واللغويات والانثروبولوجي
> مش مكانها ف كتاب مدرسي في تالتة ثانوي، يحدد ددرجات طالي هيخش كلية وﻻ ﻷ...وهو علمي اصلاً!



أضحكتني  الصراحة هل تعتقد أن مثالك عن السيارة مثال علمي وأفحمني وألجمني؟ أو هل تعتقد أنه حتى يرقى لأن يكون ضمن فئة "حوار موضوعي ومنطقي ومبني على حقائق"؟ الحقائق بالأرقام، وبالدراسات، أين دراساتك أو أدلتك على أقوالك؟ غريب أنتَ ، تعتقد مثلاً أن لغة يتحدثها الملايين مصيرها المتحف؟ إليك الحقائق لو أردت أن نعتبر هذا الحوار حوار منطقي وموضوعي، مش كلام منتديات: 

*اللغة العربية لغة معترف فيها حتى عند جماعة عمّك جوجل، والمايكروسفت والآدوبي وحتى بعض الشركات بدأت بوضع اللغة العربية ضمن المانويل لمنتجاتها ... هل تعرف على سبيل المعرفة وبعيداً عن نظرتك العاطفية المشحونة أن اللغة العربية من ضمن اللغات الستة أو السبعة الرسمية والرئيسية في الأمم المتحدة، وحضرتك جاي تحكي مصيرها المتحف، متحف مين ال إنتَ جاي تئول عليه *

ومن ثم لماذا لم تُجيب عن موضوع النحو والمعنى؟ أفضل من مثال فاسد ومقياس غير حقيقي .. ومن باب المسايرة ، سأجيبك عن موضوع السيارة: حتى الأحفورات واللغة المسمارية وغيرها تُدرّس في المدارس والجامعات وحتى البعض يأخذ فيها دكتوراة ودرجة الأستاذية ... شايف كيف منطقك أيضاً غير مقبول وحجتك ضعيف ... 

* هذا لا يعفيك أنك تمشي في طريق ملغّم ، نصيحتي أن تسأل نفسك: ماذا حدث لأكون هكذا؟


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

1- لو المثال فاسد وضح فساده فين

2- انا اللي طنشت المعنى والنحو؟؟ فين اصلاً ردك انت على انه ضعف في اللغة العربية تحديداً دون باقي اللغات الاخرى؟!

"قطع الثوب المسمار"


3- ومع ذلك انت اعترفت يا اخي ان الناس بتحاول تبسط.....يعني معترف ان اللغة فيها مشكلة ف الوضوح وتوصيل المعنى!

اللغة ميتة بمقدار ما الانجليزي القديم مات!

ولو انت مصري اسأل نفسك ليه بتحط علامة الاستفهام في الاخر مع ان اللغات السامية (العربي والعبري) بيحطوها دايماً في الاول


أين تذهب؟  متى ستأتي؟ متى سيلعبون المباراة؟

رايح فين؟ هتيجي امتى؟ هيلعبوا الماتش امتى؟


اللغة ماتت، واللي ات بتتكلمه ده يرقى انه يكون لغة لوحده! روح اسمع عراقيين وﻻ قطريين بيتكلموا بينهم وبين بعض ولو فسرت جملة واحدة يبقى ليك الكلام!

4- بتدرّس لكن في مكانها ومش مفروضة على الناس كلها بالعافية....وكلهم يتعلموا شيء لن يفيدهم ولن يستخدموه بعد كده ف اي حاجة!  لو علموني تسليك المجاري كان هيبقى افيد لي من  "ظعينا"


*طريقي ملغم او غيره، كل ده ﻻ ينفي انك ما قدمتش لحد هذه اللحظة اي كلمة مفيدة تناقش صفات اللغة ف حد ذاتها.....ويوم ما حاولت تتكلم بتحاول تكلمني ان الناس بتستعملها هنا او هنا

طب لو فيه ناس لاسباب معينة بتستخدم حاجة مكلفة ومش بكفاءة عالية، هل ده ينفي قصورها؟   مش باقول لك انت مش موضوعي؟


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

في محاولة اخيرة لجعلك تركز على الموضوع بدل شخصي الحقير:

من نقاط ضعف اللغة العربية:

1- عدم كتابة الاصوات المتحركة مما يؤدي للخلط، ﻷن الكلمة ممكن تتقري باكتر من طريقة وتدي معاني مختلفة....بل حتى البناء للمجهول عادة بيكون ف نفس شكل المضارع (الضمة مش بتتكتب عادة) ويترك للقارئ انه يفهم بمزاجه...كل قارئ يفهمها زي ما هو عايز  (زييطة)

2- قواعد بلا اي معنى وﻻ تضيف اي شيء....مثل مخالفة العدد لنوع تمييزه، ولكن العشرة تتبع النوع!
ثلاث عشرة بيضة - ثلاثة عشر رجلاً

3- وهي من اكبر كوارث اللغة: السماح بالتقديم والتأخير وكل ده مع عدم كتابة الاصوات المتحركة Vowels....وكل قارئ بقى يفهم زي ما هو عايز....او يخمن مع نفسه!

تعقيدات ده تبان لما تيجي تعمل برامج لتحليل وفهم اللغة، لتنفيذ اوامرك او الترجمة الاوتوماتيكية لنص مثلاً

4- الكثير من الحالات الخاصة  (الحاجات المبنية - اسم الفعل - همزات الوصل والقطع - الاسماء الخمسة - ...)

5- الارقام مش ماشية بالترتيب

الف وثلاثمائة وخمسة وسبعون      يعني ليه تحط الخمسة قبل السبعين؟  حتى الرقم مش ماشي بالترتيب...

الافات وبعدين مئات وبعدين احاد وبعدين يرجع تاني عشرات! *تهريج*


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

من اهم صفات اللغة القوية الuniformity

انها تكون بسيطة ومنتظمة...

وتديك وحدات بناء تبني بيها جمل ومعاني غير محدودة!

وغناها يكون بانها تديك طرق بناء تسمح ان الوحدات القليلة دي تعبر عن حاجات كتيرة Expressive power


مانا ممكن اعمل لغة غنية جداً (بتعبيرك)  فيها كلمة واحدة تعبر عن كل جملة ممكنة في المعاني البشرية

بس وريني هتحفظها ازاي!!

الفن اني بدل ما اعمل رمز مختلف لكل رقم مثلاً، اني اعمل 10 بس واعمل قواعد الخانات بحيث ب10 رموز فقط اقدر اعبر عن اي رقم!


يا فرحتي بواحد عمل نظام فيه مليون رمز عشان يعبر عن الاعداد من واحد لمليون!

وبعدها يتبجح ويقول لك اصل انا نظامي غني....ﻻ يا شيخ!


----------



## تيمو (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> 1- لو المثال فاسد وضح فساده فين



*مثال فاسد ، يعني أنا بسألك باللغة بتجاوبني في السيارات! مثال لا يرقى حتى لنعتبره موضوع حوار ومع ذلك سايرتك وأجبتك ... فأين ردك وتعليقك على ردي؟ لم تقرأ كالعادة ...*




Strident قال:


> 2- انا اللي طنشت المعنى والنحو؟؟ فين اصلاً ردك انت على انه ضعف في اللغة العربية تحديداً دون باقي اللغات الاخرى؟!
> "قطع الثوب المسمار"



*ألم تقرأ؟ هذا دليل أنك لا تقرأ .. أن تطالب من محاورك أن يجيبك وحين يجيبك لا تقرأ هذا اسمه عدم احترام محاورك. والسبب عائد لأنك تضع في بالك نقطة معينة ولستَ على استعداد أن تتغيّر من الممكن لأنك تظن أنك الوحيد العبقري والذكي ، والصراحة لا أجدك كذلك .. من يقرأ ولا يفهم لا أستطيع أن أعتبره ذكي للأسف أنتَ تعطي عن نفسك صورة سلبية. إقرأ ما كتبته لك.*




Strident قال:


> 3- ومع ذلك انت اعترفت يا اخي ان الناس بتحاول تبسط.....يعني معترف ان اللغة فيها مشكلة ف الوضوح وتوصيل المعنى!
> اللغة ميتة بمقدار ما الانجليزي القديم مات!
> ولو انت مصري اسأل نفسك ليه بتحط علامة الاستفهام في الاخر مع ان اللغات السامية (العربي والعبري) بيحطوها دايماً في الاول
> اللغة ماتت، واللي ات بتتكلمه ده يرقى انه يكون لغة لوحده! روح اسمع عراقيين وﻻ قطريين بيتكلموا بينهم وبين بعض ولو فسرت جملة واحدة يبقى ليك الكلام!



*الإنجليزي القديم مات لأنه لم يعد له استخدام ولم يعد أحد يتحدّث به، ولكن العربية مازالت حيّة يتحدّثها الملايين ومن ضمن اللغات الستة المعترف بها والرسمية في الأمم المتحدة... ما رأيك دام فضلك بهذه الحقائق بدال الكلام أعلاه الذي لا يُغني أو يُفيد القاريء بشيء. ومن ثم هل تعرف ما معنى لغة ميتة؟ أو مجرد مصطلح أعجبك وتردده دون حتى معرفة معناه؟ هل تعرف من يردد الكلام  دون فائدة ودون أن يفهمه؟

هل تعرف أن هناك شيء اسمه لهجات؟ أم هذا الأمر فاتك؟ الانجليزية الاسترالية تختلف عن البريطانية وعن الأمريكية وحتى عن الايرلندية ... هل مرّ عليك مفهوم: لهجة ، أم أن هذه فاتتك كما فاتك الكثير؟ *




Strident قال:


> 4- بتدرّس لكن في مكانها ومش مفروضة على الناس كلها بالعافية....وكلهم يتعلموا شيء لن يفيدهم ولن يستخدموه بعد كده ف اي حاجة!  لو علموني تسليك المجاري كان هيبقى افيد لي من  "ظعينا"



*طبعاً مفروضة عليك لأنها اللغة الرسمية للدولة! ألم يخطر ببالك أن هناك مفهوم اسمه: لغة رسمية للدولة؟ أم أن هذه فاتتك كما فاتك الكثير يا عزيزي؟ لو انولدت في بريطانيا سيقومون بتدريسك الانجليزية بالعافية والحال أيضاً نفسه لو كنت صيني أو فرنسي ... يا محاسن الصدف كلو بيعلم لغة الدولة الرسمية في مدارسه، ولكن يا سبحان الله صديقنا  العزيز مش عاجبو 

معك وقت تتعلّم تسليك مجاري ، ما فاتك حاجة يا عزيزي ، إن شا الله العمر المديد لك لتتعلّم ما تراه أفيد لك وأفضل لك.
*




> *طريقي ملغم او غيره، كل ده ﻻ ينفي انك ما قدمتش لحد هذه اللحظة اي كلمة مفيدة تناقش صفات اللغة ف حد ذاتها.....ويوم ما حاولت تتكلم بتحاول تكلمني ان الناس بتستعملها هنا او هنا
> 
> طب لو فيه ناس لاسباب معينة بتستخدم حاجة مكلفة ومش بكفاءة عالية، هل ده ينفي قصورها؟   مش باقول لك انت مش موضوعي؟



*هذه الفقرة قلتها لك لأنك تعتبر الآخريين مغيّبين ، وهذه اللغة لم أقرأها إلّا في منتديات الملحدين واللادينين، ما أراه في كلماتك أنك تتجه نحو طريق ملغوم ... هذه الفقرة والتي كتبتها لكَ سابقاً خارج النص وإنما نصيحة لك لتعرف ماذا حدث لك لتنتهج هذا الطريق أو حتى لا تنزلق في هذا الطريق ... نصيحة يعني
*


----------



## تيمو (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*آخر مداخلتين كويسات ... هيك بلّشنا نحكي منطق ... راجعلك عليهم *


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

مشاركتك الاخيرة تصر على مناقشة شخصي الحقير ولم تمس الفكرة...

كتبت لك مشاركتين كاملين بعدها ومفيش فايدة برضو!

طب اعمل لك ايه تاني؟


معلش انا بقى ماباحبش غير النقاشات الموضوعية.....ناقش نقاط الضعف اجيلك...اشتم فيا للصبح وﻻااا هارد عليك


تاني: لو المثال فاسد وضح فين الفساد! اكيد فيه حاجة كده تقدر تلاقيها توضح فساد التناظر ده!

ثانياً:   لو فيه مليار ونص مسلم مؤمنين بالإسلام، هل ده معناه ان الاسلام صح؟

هل مجرد ان فيه مليار واحد بيتعالجوا بالدجل، هل ده معناه ان الدجل صح؟!

لغة مستخدمة وموجودة لاسباب معينة، هل ده ينفي اوجه قصورها؟

هو لو مليون واحد بيستعملوا عربية تويوتا فيها عيب في الفرامل، هل ده ينفي ان فيها عيب في الفرامل؟!



شوية منطقية ابوس رجلك!


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

MeToo قال:


> *آخر مداخلتين كويسات ... هيك بلّشنا نحكي منطق ... راجعلك عليهم *



شفتها متأخر...

منتظر.....يا ملين!


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 أكتوبر 2013)

المناقشة خرجت عن الموضوع نهائيا
فى بعض الاعضاء ضعاف فى الاملاء لذا يكتبون كلمات اخطاء
وان لم اقصد لغة جافة انما لغة سلسة مثل لغة الصحافة
مع بعض القواعد اللغوية البسيطة ولا عيب ان نتعلم من بعض
كلنا نستفيد من الاخرين
اتمنى غلق باب المناقشة
واشكر الجميع على هذا الحوار الثرى
الرب يبارككم


----------



## تيمو (4 أكتوبر 2013)

> 1- عدم كتابة الاصوات المتحركة مما يؤدي للخلط، ﻷن الكلمة ممكن تتقري باكتر من طريقة وتدي معاني مختلفة....بل حتى البناء للمجهول عادة بيكون ف نفس شكل المضارع (الضمة مش بتتكتب عادة) ويترك للقارئ انه يفهم بمزاجه...كل قارئ يفهمها زي ما هو عايز (زييطة)



*إن رأيتَ ككاتب أن تستخدم الحركات خوفاً من الفهم الخاطيء، ففي هذه الحالة استخدامها أفضل. فإذا شعرت ككاتب أن القاريء قد يفهم المكتوب على مزاجه استخدم الحركات. ولكن ، هناك كلمات تفهم من ضمن سياقها ومن خلال المنطق البسيط. فالعربية أعطتك خيار الحركات ولا أرى سبباً واضحاً لماذا تريد أن تتجاهله؟*



> 2- قواعد بلا اي معنى وﻻ تضيف اي شيء....مثل مخالفة العدد لنوع تمييزه، ولكن العشرة تتبع النوع!
> ثلاث عشرة بيضة - ثلاثة عشر رجلاً



*لا أرى في هذه ضعف وخصوصاً أن العبرية مثلاً تشاركها ذات القاعدة، أي أن القاعدة ليست حصراً على العربية. هذه قواعد لغة ولكن الأخطاء الشائعة في هذه القاعدة غير قاتلة ولا تُغيّر بالمعنى، مثلاً لو كاتب صحفي كتب: خمس عشر رجلأً فهذا ليس خطأ قاتل ولن يُغيّر بالمعنى. ولكن سيجد القاريء صعوبة بقراءة العدد: أيهما أسهل للقراءة: خمس عشر أو خمسة عشر ؟ خمسة عشرة أو خمس عشرة؟ هناك شيء اسمه سهولة لفظ تسهّل على القاريء وتجعل القراءة أسلسل. تماماً مثل وضع الكسرة منعاً للإلتقاء الساكنيْن للتسهيل على القاريء القراءة.*




> 3- وهي من اكبر كوارث اللغة: السماح بالتقديم والتأخير وكل ده مع عدم كتابة الاصوات المتحركة Vowels....وكل قارئ بقى يفهم زي ما هو عايز....او يخمن مع نفسه!



*لا أدري لماذا تُصرّ على تجاهل الحركات؟ ومن ثم من يريد اتباع أي قاعدة لغوية عليه اتباعها حسب الأصول. إضافة إلى أن هذه القاعدة غير ملزمة لأياً كان ولو أراد أي كاتب استخدامها فهو يستخدمها في حالات معينة من أجل غايات معينة ويستطيع أيضاً تجاهل هذه القاعدة. من يستخدم قاعدة التقديم والتأخير يستخدمها لغايات البلاغة ولكن مع عدم تجاهل الحركات. مثلاً أيهما أقوى بلاغياً أن تقول: أنتَ عظيمٌ أو عظيمٌ أنتَ ؟ فعلياً عظيمٌ أنتَ تعطي للقاريء أهمية الشخص المخاطب وتشدد على عظمته. أو مثلاً زيداً ضربت أو ضربتُ زيداً .. أيهما يُعطي أهمية للواقع عليه فعل الفاعل؟ هذه القواعد لا تستخدم إلّا لإثارة اهتمام القاريء لشيء ما أو التشديد على أمر ما ولا تستخدم عشوائياً أو اعتباطياً أو مع إهمال الحركات.*



> تعقيدات ده تبان لما تيجي تعمل برامج لتحليل وفهم اللغة، لتنفيذ اوامرك او الترجمة الاوتوماتيكية لنص مثلاً



*الترجمات الأتوماتيكية بشكل عام ركيكة حتى لو أردت ترجمة نص فرنسي لإنجليزي أو العكس لأنها لا تراعي خصوصيات اللغة. ولكن هناك بعض من البرامج أفضل من غيرها. *




> 4- الكثير من الحالات الخاصة (الحاجات المبنية - اسم الفعل - همزات الوصل والقطع - الاسماء الخمسة - ...)



*اللغة العربية ثرية وتحتوي على مبني ومعرب ، هناك وكما أظن بعض اللغات مثل اليونانية تشارك العربية بالمبني والمعرب، غير أن الإنجليزية والفرنسية دائماً مبنية. همزات الوصل والقطع شيء سماعي للتسهيل على القاريء القراءة وأيضاً للسامع أن لا يجد ثقل في اللفظ. تحتج على اسم الفعل؟؟ اسم الفعل يساعد كثيراً الكاتب أو المتحدّث للتعبير بابسط عدد من الأحرف والكلمات: مثل شتّان ما بين العربية والإنجليزية. لاحظ كيف أن اسم الفعل (شتّان) سهّل علي ككاتب وعلى القاريء واختصر كلمات بكلمة واحد.وأيضاً لا أجد صراحة منطق من احتجاجك على الأسماء الخمسة، فهي مهمة وتساعد كثيراً الكاتب والمتحدّث والقاريء.*




> 5- الارقام مش ماشية بالترتيب
> الف وثلاثمائة وخمسة وسبعون يعني ليه تحط الخمسة قبل السبعين؟ حتى الرقم مش ماشي بالترتيب...
> الافات وبعدين مئات وبعدين احاد وبعدين يرجع تاني عشرات! تهريج



*الألمانية لديها ذات الخاصية، تقرأ الآحاد قبل العشرات. ولكن أيضاً العربية مرنة للغاية وتُعطيك الحق في قراءة الرقم بحسب الترتيب يعني من أصغر رقم لأكبر رقم. يعني رقمك تستطيع أن تقرأه هكذا: خمسة وسبعون وثلاثمئة وألف. ولكن يعني مثلاً المنطق يقول أن أبدأ بأكبر منزلة لأعطي للسامع القيمة الحقيقة للرقم (لو كنّا نتحدّث عن سعر لابتوب) مش معقول أبدأ بأصغر رقم وأقول حق اللابتوب: خمسة وسبعون وثلاثمائة وألف! العربية مرنة ...*




> من اهم صفات اللغة القوية الuniformity
> انها تكون بسيطة ومنتظمة...
> وتديك وحدات بناء تبني بيها جمل ومعاني غير محدودة!
> وغناها يكون بانها تديك طرق بناء تسمح ان الوحدات القليلة دي تعبر عن حاجات كتيرة Expressive power
> ...



*هذه الفقرة غير واضحة ، ومش مفهومة، والصراحة لم أفهم احتجاجك على ماذا تحديداً؟ على الأرقام أو على النظام الثنائي ( 0 1) لم أفهم .. أرجو إعادة الفكرة.

هذه المرّة أرجو أن تقرأ لأنني لن أنتقل لأي نقطة أخرى دون سماع وجهة نظرك بكل نقطة هنا. شكراً*


----------

